# MaitlandUSA Prototype



## klemsontigers7

Looks nice, what's all the junk on the strings and cables?


----------



## 29innovator70

klemsontigers7 said:


> Looks nice, what's all the junk on the strings and cables?


My guess is those are knots, probably just trying to get string and cable lengths close.


----------



## daleg

very interesting riser design how does it shoot?


----------



## j82higgs

what does it weigh?


----------



## klemsontigers7

29innovator70 said:


> My guess is those are knots, probably just trying to get string and cable lengths close.


That's what I figured. What kind of speeds are you getting?


----------



## Baker4

Nice..... what's the spec's ??


----------



## Woody69

That looks real nice ! :darkbeer:

If it was all black it could be called the Bat Bow (Batman's Bow) it looks like something you would expect to see Batman pulling out of his Bat Belt ! :wink:

Well Done !!! :darkbeer:

Woody


----------



## Okie918

Its probably the most interesting design ive ever seen. Interested in how it holds, shoots, speeds etc.

Looks like 31-33 ATA with a 8-9'' BH? Am i close?


----------



## maitland

Very close. approx. 32 1/2 ATA w/7" brace. right now it weighs 3.6 lbs and when finished will probably be just under 4lbs. Ya the knots were tied to cheaply time cams and get brace correct.


----------



## SteveID

Wow man that looks awesome! I'm very excited to see your 36" riser that we had a thread about.


----------



## zabby

*cams*

the cams you are using will surely get you some quick attention, cable rod is several inches to short, nice riser design


----------



## RickinMo

I like it,that riser is just plain sexy.
What cams are those on it.


Rick


----------



## maitland

Thanks guys, I'm glad you like it. It is a quiet, shock free, and smokin fast. Here are some of the benefits. It is a 31" riser, the longer the riser the more stable the shooting platform will be. there is more weight on the ends of the riser which really counters torque. the grip, ah the grip! That is 1/2" wide in the throat and an 1 1/4" long so this is very narrow and ergonomic. It really gets your brace very close to the center of the bow and comfortably. A few guys that tried it said it was the best grip they have ever felt. I am building it for comfort, not for price!:wink: The limbs will be 3/4 wide, 12" long and laminated in the in the works. This is just the first proto so it just gets sweeter as I improve it. The balance so far is flat and just a slight tip back so experimenting with different stabilizers will give me the perfect balance. Competition for the big dogs maybe?:smile:


----------



## maitland

It's called the Retribution, the flagship of the tactical series line of hunting bows.


----------



## Harperman

WOW!.....I'm very very impressed!........Love the riser, and the grip looks awesome.....Looks to be some serious stress/pre-load in those limbs....Good Luck with those bows, I hope that You can make a go of it..........Harperman


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*wicked, evil*

that bow looks tailor made to do some harm! Forgive my stupidity, but do you have a bow line out there that we (I) don't know about? Also what type of speeds and what type of draw are we looking at with those cams?


----------



## Buster of Xs

I am digging the grip area and the general geometry. It appears as though it should behave as a deflexed riser design (tipping back is a good indicator, too). I like that....it just makes a bow settle quicker when coming to full draw. Also allows for more stab weight at the front without the need for back weights.

Have you tested for lateral riser flex? It looks pretty beefy so my guess is it's not too bad.

The cams looks interesting. A dual with a twist. Cool. The profile looks good, too.

I'd love to get a few shots with one. :darkbeer:


----------



## Sagittarius

It takes a hell of a lot to impress me since I shoot what I consider the finest compounds ever made but your bow looks damn impressive, Maitland. :thumbs_up


----------



## Mikegb88

Wow, nice design. Like you said, the weight focused on the ends of the riser makes it that much more forgiving, "counter torque", much like a stabilizer with a weight at the end. The riser looks relatively straight, coming to an a deflex design, which makes it again, more forgiving.

Are the cams your own design? Very cool though. Just noticed how it has something like a Y cable going to the cam, instead of the limbs.


----------



## JOE PA

*Very nice!*

I saw your other pics when you put them on the 36" riser thread. Very nice bow. Hope you are able to make a go of it.:thumbs_up

On another note, from the pictures you've posted, I think your staff shooter may be overmatched by this bow. It seems to be too long axle to axle, and quite possibly too much draw weight, unless the draw is less than 10#.:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

I have 2 questions for you...

1) Is the stablilizer hole drilled with a slight downward angle or is that just from the pictures.

2) Are the diapers and no shirt your shooting staff dress code cause that might not be allowed...especially in asa shoots?

Sweet looking bow can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## VanRijn

Ohh 3rd question.

How do you chance the poundage of the bow looks like they just attach to a static part of the riser?


----------



## Honeymonster

Are you going to build the 36" bow using the same way you build this one?
Looks pretty nice!


----------



## Honeymonster

VanRijn said:


> Ohh 3rd question.
> 
> How do you chance the poundage of the bow looks like they just attach to a static part of the riser?


There seems to be a drilling for the limb bolt and theres also a small dark line around what seems to be a movable part.


----------



## VanRijn

you are right i didnt see that line till you pointed it out i bet the limbs are bottomed out right now and if it isnt there is probably a bit of space there.

nice call.


----------



## boofhead

nice design. good luck with these. im sure they will do well.


----------



## Hit-em

I see that the limbs are pinned at the limb pockets ..

Don't you think that will weaken your limbs & also allow the limbs to move ???

IMO it looks like a case of design over function ???

Outside of that concern I'm really liking what I see !!!


----------



## Montalaar

I think the point behind this method is to avoid movement of the limb.


----------



## maitland

Thank you very much for the compliments. Too answer some questions, the limbs will go beyond parallel at full draw, It is a start up bowline and I don't build cookie cutter bows, I can't get true speeds yet but it will be up there with the fastest, The bow has a more neutral riser design and more testing to be done, the cams were designed just for testing and will steer toward the Darlington patent with a single power cable because it seems to be very efficient and I can make it even more so, The photos are not so good and the stab. is straight but the photos make it look warped, The draw weight is adjusted by the block in the riser and it is cranked down right now so when the weight needs to be adjusted down the block will rise when the bolt is turned, The 36" riser bow will not have as much support toward the center of the limb but it will have some, The limb tolerances are very very tight there is no movement front to back or side to side like some limb pockets, and yes the diapers are mandatory at all events and the staff shooter is actually 6' tall and he makes the bow look big


----------



## Kstigall

It may be the pic angles.......... 
Are the limb supports exactly half way on the limb? By the shape of the limbs it appears they could be turned around. i.e. the limb would fit in either direction, the pin hole and the axle hole are one in the same.

If the limb pivots are not located at the center point of the limbs but the limbs are symmetrical then by having an adjustable pivot point and limb pin you could turn the limbs around and have a completely different bow with the same riser, cams and limb design. The A-to-A, brace and draw length would change. Different cable and string lengths would be needed........ Does any of what I said make sense?


----------



## Mathewsju

wow:darkbeer: can't wait to see the rest of your bows, and the ibo speeds as well.


----------



## JeffB

Beautiful lines. I'm anxious to see this hit production (as long as it's not through the roof pricing-wise )


----------



## jdduffy

Hit-em said:


> I see that the limbs are pinned at the limb pockets ..
> 
> Don't you think that will weaken your limbs & also allow the limbs to move ???
> 
> IMO it looks like a case of design over function ???
> 
> Outside of that concern I'm really liking what I see !!!


I like the looks of the bow.but that feature scares me a bit.


----------



## maitland

I know what your saying. At this point in prototyping is the most interesting to me. A lot of things can be done. One could even rotate the Draw adjustment block 180 and get an extra 1/2" of brace height without altering the draw cycle. Lots of fun stuff.


----------



## KurtVL

shoot thru, cables and riser is next right?


----------



## Kstigall

maitland said:


> I know what your saying. At this point in prototyping is the most interesting to me. A lot of things can be done. One could even rotate the Draw adjustment block 180 and get an extra 1/2" of brace height without altering the draw cycle. Lots of fun stuff.


Can the "limb pin block" be flipped over? It would increase brace and limb deflection. I wonder how much the draw weight would drop. Maybe a 65 lb. hunting bow could easily be a 57 lb. target bow with more brace height. Of course I'm more interested in decreasing brace to get more speed since I have a nubby draw.

- If the cable take up post was on both sides of the cam or went through the cam it'd be a matter of making 2 more cables for shoot through cable design since the cam already let's out cable on both sides. The material has to be there at the beginning of machining since the let-out track/pegs are on both sides of the cam. I've shot and been a fan of Martin's shoot through Nitrous-X cams. :wink: Send me a proto and I'll make the string and cables myself.........


----------



## jdduffy

maybe a big rivot on each end of the limbs,just for the added strength like bow-tech did?


----------



## SpeedPro

I do like the riser design and the limb attachment appears well thought out. It's definitely an attractive bow. What are the holes in the top and bottom of the riser for. Possibly for adding balance weight? I don't see any threaded holes for a 2 piece type quiver but as you say, it's just a prototype. I can tell it will look great in target colors or flat black. Very promising design. Hope it goes into production. I'm interested.


----------



## ruger10x

Very interesting design, looks like a well thought out idea.
I really like the structure of the riser.


----------



## Hit-em

SpeedPro said:


> I do like the riser design and the limb attachment appears well thought out. It's definitely an attractive bow. What are the holes in the top and bottom of the riser for. Possibly for adding balance weight? I don't see any threaded holes for a 2 piece type quiver but as you say, it's just a prototype. I can tell it will look great in target colors or flat black. Very promising design. Hope it goes into production. I'm interested.


I was looking at the holes in the top & the bottom of the riser too & thought they would make great areas to put counter weights or sound dampeners in.

You might even want to take a look at increasing the inside diameter of the holes a bit to accomplish something like that...just an idea :wink:


----------



## J-Daddy

Gotta say I love the looks of it with all the sweeping lines of the riser...Very nice looking bow.


----------



## johnnybravoo77

Its a looker for sure! You better send it to me fast, as I will need some custom strings made up before my next 3d shoot in a couple weeks!:wink:


----------



## rcgerchow

Just a perfect example of "design" encompassing the mechanical and aesthetic appeal of archery.


----------



## joffutt1

wow looks like a 2015 bowtech but a lot better. I mean this seryiously as a compliment. Lightweight, shick free, laminated limbs. Thats a serious challenger that i want to get my hands on. Whats the price.


----------



## johnnybravoo77

joffutt1 said:


> Whats the price.


I suspect it wont be cheap. Thats a lot of machining on the riser. It is one of the best looking risers I've laid eyes on. Maybe I'll start saving my pennies!


----------



## joffutt1

what camo?


----------



## Mathewsju

the grip is only 1/2" wide? wouldn't that cause some hand torque with such a slim grip? could you post some pics of the grip from the front of the bow?


----------



## maitland

Thanks again guys, I am glad you like it. To answer some questions, The holes in the riser are the peg holes that hold the riser in place on the cnc machine and the manufacturers use these holes for quiver mounts and they do vary in each company. I really cant discuss price on the bows now I am not a sponsor on the site yet. For the camo I thought about Realtree Hardwoods HD and HD green because it is very universal and there are accessories out there to match. I know some of you like Predator and I like it too so maybe we could do a custom order or something. Would it not be great if you could just go to a film dipping website and pick out the pattern you want? Maybe I can work on that too. The aluminum between the sideplates is 1/2" so the throat is a little over on the plates. The riser on this bow will be 32" long and approx 33ATA, the longest riser in its class so the aluminum will cost a few pennies more.


----------



## maitland

Oh I have a question for yall, should I put affordable strings on to bring the price down and let you pick your own or put on a nice set and price accordingly?


----------



## joffutt1

i say go with americas best strings or crackers. They dont have to be the best of the best but good enough to where i dont have to rip them off as soon as i get it. What speeds are you getting?


----------



## STUDENT-ARCHER

*Bow Name*



maitland said:


> It's called the Retribution, the flagship of the tactical series line of hunting bows.


Call it the "Finger," show the big guys a bow shouldn't cost $700.00 plus.


----------



## Hit-em

maitland said:


> Oh I have a question for yall, should I put affordable strings on to bring the price down and let you pick your own or put on a nice set and price accordingly?


Go with Stage One strings & cables ...that way I won't have to change them out when I get one :wink:


----------



## CT...

i just cant stop looking at this bow, it is the sweetest looking bow i have ever seen. once you start running these i think i will have check out all the final specs and most likely get one:darkbeer:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

KurtVL said:


> shoot thru, cables and riser is next right?


x10............:wink:


but i do like what i see so far....:thumbs_up


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

Hey everyone Rob Maitland is a close personal friend of mine and I will tell you I was one of the first to shoot his bows back in 2003 when he first started designing bows and all I can say is the bows he is building today are smoken fast and light. Im sure Iwill be one of the first to shoot this one as well. Nice Job Rob!!!!!!!!!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## joeyb

Vapor Trail would make for nice string and cables. I am sure you could negoiate a great price with them as well.

Love the looks of the bow!

Joey


----------



## maitland

Read all the posts again. Thank you. And it looks like more people want quality strings right out of the gate. That is what I will do. Question, should I camo the whole bow cams and all?


----------



## CT...

camo cams would be sweet but so would black


----------



## SpeedPro

I think you going to have to offer it in both camo and black. Seems that black is the new camo now. And I think putting "affordable" strings on it will give people the notion that the whole bow is mid grade instead of top shelf. It sure looks like you have a winner if the specs look half as good as the bow. I was going to add another bow to my stable but now I'm going to hold off and wait to see if this goes into production. It's very different from the run of the mill speed bows coming out right now and I like that. Very individualistic so to speak.


----------



## maitland

The plan is have them ready for the tradeshow in Ohio by the first of next year. I also have a trick new quiver design for this bow which will eliminate a lot of the problems hunters have with some of the current designs but I can't show you that yet. I will say it is light, very tight to the bow, accepts fixed and mechanicals, and arrow removal is one motion and completely silent. No foam.


----------



## Mervin1957

I want =)


----------



## SpeedPro

maitland said:


> The plan is have them ready for the tradeshow in Ohio by the first of next year. I also have a trick new quiver design for this bow which will eliminate a lot of the problems hunters have with some of the current designs but I can't show you that yet. I will say it is light, very tight to the bow, accepts fixed and mechanicals, and arrow removal is one motion and completely silent. No foam.


Sounds like a good plan. I will definitely be staying "tuned". I wish you all the luck in the world with this indeavor (sounds like a good name for a bow, huh) although I doubt luck has any part in it. You appear to know what you're doing and are determined to see it thru. In this country, that's a winning combination.


----------



## IDABOW

That is a WICKED LOOKING BOW! I likey!


----------



## ChappyHOYT

Not that you're KS, but he said he wouldn't camo the cams 'cause it would fill part of the string and cable track possibly causing slippage. Plus it'll take some speed away by making it heavier. I like black cams myslef as I use all black accesorries. Camo cams make me think of a cabelas bow.


----------



## jdduffy

that's a GREAT looking bow,we need one with a little more ata.keep us up to date on this thing!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stixshooter

I really like the looks of that bow !


----------



## joffutt1

maitland said:


> Read all the posts again. Thank you. And it looks like more people want quality strings right out of the gate. That is what I will do. Question, should I camo the whole bow cams and all?


I say silver cams. That would be cool and different but a dull silver. That way it has a distinct look. Camo cams remind me of Parker.


----------



## SpeedPro

Just give me one in Assassin Black w/red highlights and I'm good.


----------



## Flip Flop

:77::77: 

Fantastic design !

I hope to see one soon!

To put a mediocre harness on that bow would be a true shame.

That is what the center pivot design needed !

Best of luck.


----------



## Sky Warrior

Bow design Looks very nice. I just hope you have a 25" draw length and 30 to 40 lbs peak draw version. I vote for high quality string and cable.


----------



## maitland

Just thought I would throw this in, How come no one has asked me about the ugly nut and bolt through the limb support?


----------



## xm15e2m4

love the grip!


----------



## SRR

Ok i'll bite what is the Frankenstein bolt for??


----------



## Hit-em

maitland said:


> Just thought I would throw this in, How come no one has asked me about the ugly nut and bolt through the limb support?



Funny you should ask :eyebrows:

I kept looking at those nuts & thought there's got to be something better he can put there instead those God awful looking things !!!

Glad to see you're thinking the same thing :darkbeer:


----------



## maitland

There temporary till I get the right part. Frankenbolt is exactly what I said when I put it on.:laugh:


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

OMG I can't beleave you said that Rob, I want Royalties Now, right after you give me a bow to go demo:darkbeer:


----------



## RamRock

maitland said:


> Read all the posts again. Thank you. And it looks like more people want quality strings right out of the gate. That is what I will do. Question, should I camo the whole bow cams and all?



WOW im impressed, very good design, speaks for itself!
I think a Digital camo riser ,black limbs and Digital cams would be Unbelievable!


----------



## weston2009

that bow is the best looking center pivot design ive ever layed eyes on


----------



## Crackers

Kind of like the old TSS Quadraflex but a lot more parallel and a set of Air Raid cams


----------



## maitland

Lmao


----------



## Crackers

Crackers said:


> Kind of like the old TSS Quadraflex but a lot more parallel and a set of Air Raid cams


oh I forgot to say way cool


----------



## maitland

The quadraflex had some influence but not the air raid


----------



## maitland

NEVADA HUNTER said:


> OMG I can't beleave you said that Rob, I want Royalties Now, right after you give me a bow to go demo:darkbeer:


Mark said Frankenbolt first.:sad:


----------



## Crackers

maitland said:


> The quadraflex had some influence but not the air raid


Well I really look at everything and I could of said that it looked like the Alpine cam but hey I'm a BT guy LOL.

I do like the split limb that takes a narrow cam..........I can easily see what I could build with it


----------



## stixshooter

maitland said:


> The quadraflex had some influence but not the air raid


Gander Mountain what??


----------



## Mikegb88

Here is the old quadraflex.

Gander Mountain what?


----------



## maitland

Thats the one.


----------



## maitland

I think mine has a little more technological advancement.


----------



## Mikegb88

maitland said:


> I think mine has a little more technological advancement.


lol

Maybe.

As far as the color combo, I think you should do something that is not the same thing on every bow out there. Like an all black bow, black limbs, and camo cams. Or a different camo pattern like mossy oak brush.. etc.


----------



## fishcatcher

only can say wow . are you gonna make one in 34 or 35 ata. very nice design. very hot looking bow. 

Bill


----------



## Deserthuntr

*New Maitland Bow*

Excellent work, it will be a hit! Well done, I know it was hard work but well worth it.


----------



## Metrodix

joeyb said:


> Vapor Trail would make for nice string and cables.


I second that!!


----------



## maitland

Compliments from Africa and my friend from Germany, thank you.


----------



## SpeedPro

Picture that thing with a polished riser. Uuh, sorry, picture "THE" Retribution with a polished riser.:tongue:


----------



## VanRijn

its gonna look great in target colors..like an orange or bright green to go with the black limbs.


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

maitland said:


> Read all the posts again. Thank you. And it looks like more people want quality strings right out of the gate. That is what I will do. Question, should I camo the whole bow cams and all?


NO CAMO on cams....definately you need to offer Black riser/camo limbs or All Black. Put my name and contact info on your waiting list.....THANKS


----------



## maitland

Flat or glossy blacks?


----------



## CT...

maitland said:


> Flat or glossy blacks?


flat maybe glossy on a target model


----------



## maitland

Ya, a super, super high gloss black polish on everything, a little nascar/competition style logo on the limbs, and a highlight or fade to black color on the riser. This is a great target theme. Please need more input.


----------



## CT...

maitland said:


> Ya, a super, super high gloss black polish on everything, a little nascar/competition style logo on the limbs, and a highlight or fade to black color on the riser. This is a great target theme. Please need more input.


wonder if you can get away with a Dale Earnhardt model without getting sued, call it the intimidator!


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Great looking bow Maitland! I am def going to keep up with this to see how it turns out. This could very well be my next bow if it shoots like it looks. I like the predator camo, but i also like the flat black soooo not much help there. The fade to black on the comp bow would straight up sexy!


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

Sweet looking bow Maitland!

Just one thought, you might consider installing a clamp at the mid brace a la Bowtech style. It'll prevent the limbs from flying in the event of a string failure. 

Looking forward to the longer ATA model. :wink:


----------



## maitland

Thanks guys for the great ideas and compliments, it gives me a big pump. Well as of right now I am off on a mulie hunt and will return on Sunday night hopefully with success pics to share. Keep em coming.


----------



## reylamb

I hope you have already worked out all of the necessary licensing and what not? I would hate to see a new startup have to.....well, startup in court right off the bat.

Looks good.


----------



## RamRock

maitland said:


> Thanks guys for the great ideas and compliments, it gives me a big pump. Well as of right now I am off on a mulie hunt and will return on Sunday night hopefully with success pics to share. Keep em coming.


GOOD LUCK!,, 180 or better!:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

lets play who can guess the ibo speed closest... I call 327.


----------



## billybow

*retribution*

are we there yet


----------



## maitland

Back early, rolled my quad, bruised my ribs, other than that everything is great.:embarres: Well back to designing.


----------



## tjsjr

damnit man! take it easy, glad your ok.


----------



## 3D_shooter84

*Flat*



maitland said:


> Flat or glossy blacks?



Flat black FTW!!


----------



## VanRijn

Nobody else wants to play guess the ibo with me?


----------



## Mikegb88

Man you got to come up with something different beside the standard old camo.


----------



## SpeedPro

Glad to see you survived the rollover relatively unhurt! Damn! My Polaris would crush me if I rolled it (popo 800). As far as the IBO, I'll guess that it will be in the neighborhood of 340-345fps.


----------



## rodney482

Eye appealing.

I give you a thumbs up!


----------



## hunt123

Awesome design!! Much sleeker looking than other center pivot bows. Nice job!


----------



## maitland

The IBO will be in the 330 range give or take a few. The 350 bow I could accomplish but what a harsh draw cycle for an extra 20fps. 330 is smokin. When you design a cam that is too efficient, it becomes too mechanical, The human arm is not a machine. It requires some fluid motion to make the draw stroke enjoyable and fast. What I mean is too little efficiency and it is spongy sloppy draw cycle, Too much and the bow will wobble when you drop off even into a short valley, its no fun. How many of you have had to let down on a deer and praying that he does not see you? It happens and to be able to do it with slow fluid motion one needs a little forgiveness. Look at the pin gap on a 350 bow and look at the pin gap on a 320 bow and you will see there is not a lot of difference, but the draw cycle there is. A small compromise with speed has a lot of advantages with our current technology. Can I get an amen?


----------



## rodney482

maitland said:


> The IBO will be in the 330 range give or take a few. The 350 bow I could accomplish but what a harsh draw cycle for an extra 20fps. 330 is smokin. When you design a cam that is too efficient, it becomes too mechanical, The human arm is not a machine. It requires some fluid motion to make the draw stroke enjoyable and fast. What I mean is too little efficiency and it is spongy sloppy draw cycle, Too much and the bow will wobble when you drop off even into a short valley, its no fun. How many of you have had to let down on a deer and praying that he does not see you? It happens and to be able to do it with slow fluid motion one needs a little forgiveness. Look at the pin gap on a 350 bow and look at the pin gap on a 320 bow and you will see there is not a lot of difference, but the draw cycle there is. A small compromise with speed has a lot of advantages with our current technology. Can I get an amen?


Completely Agree..100%


----------



## JOE PA

*Wise*



maitland said:


> The IBO will be in the 330 range give or take a few. The 350 bow I could accomplish but what a harsh draw cycle for an extra 20fps. 330 is smokin. When you design a cam that is too efficient, it becomes too mechanical, The human arm is not a machine. It requires some fluid motion to make the draw stroke enjoyable and fast. What I mean is too little efficiency and it is spongy sloppy draw cycle, Too much and the bow will wobble when you drop off even into a short valley, its no fun. How many of you have had to let down on a deer and praying that he does not see you? It happens and to be able to do it with slow fluid motion one needs a little forgiveness. Look at the pin gap on a 350 bow and look at the pin gap on a 320 bow and you will see there is not a lot of difference, but the draw cycle there is. A small compromise with speed has a lot of advantages with our current technology. Can I get an amen?



You are a wise man, indeed!


----------



## SRR

I think I was the 1st to mention anything Frankensteinish, I should be the one to get to test the bow....... Sweet design.


----------



## rogbo

Very nice. Certainly seems to be offering a unique look with competitive performance. Custom strings would be the only way to go.


----------



## joeyb

maitland said:


> The IBO will be in the 330 range give or take a few. The 350 bow I could accomplish but what a harsh draw cycle for an extra 20fps. 330 is smokin. When you design a cam that is too efficient, it becomes too mechanical, The human arm is not a machine. It requires some fluid motion to make the draw stroke enjoyable and fast. What I mean is too little efficiency and it is spongy sloppy draw cycle, Too much and the bow will wobble when you drop off even into a short valley, its no fun. How many of you have had to let down on a deer and praying that he does not see you? It happens and to be able to do it with slow fluid motion one needs a little forgiveness. Look at the pin gap on a 350 bow and look at the pin gap on a 320 bow and you will see there is not a lot of difference, but the draw cycle there is. A small compromise with speed has a lot of advantages with our current technology. Can I get an amen?



Preach on!


----------



## sawtoothscream

that thing looks amazing. great job.

like another member said did you get all the lisencing done with????


it would suck to get the bow on the market then get sued blind.


anyways i love the looks of it. i think it will do good as long and the limbs dont blow up and the draw is good.


----------



## SpeedPro

maitland said:


> The IBO will be in the 330 range give or take a few. The 350 bow I could accomplish but what a harsh draw cycle for an extra 20fps. 330 is smokin. When you design a cam that is too efficient, it becomes too mechanical, The human arm is not a machine. It requires some fluid motion to make the draw stroke enjoyable and fast. What I mean is too little efficiency and it is spongy sloppy draw cycle, Too much and the bow will wobble when you drop off even into a short valley, its no fun. How many of you have had to let down on a deer and praying that he does not see you? It happens and to be able to do it with slow fluid motion one needs a little forgiveness. Look at the pin gap on a 350 bow and look at the pin gap on a 320 bow and you will see there is not a lot of difference, but the draw cycle there is. A small compromise with speed has a lot of advantages with our current technology. Can I get an amen?


AMEN!! My speed pro has a tiny valley with the short draw mods on it and any loss of focus whatsoever will result in an inadvertent and sometimes violent letdown. It needs lots of practice! And while it's fast or I should say faster then my mathews fx, the promised speed just isn't there. I'll probably hunt with the fx this year just so I don't inadvertently blow it on a deer.


----------



## rogbo

The more I look at it the more it reminds me of a Gil Hibben fantasy knife. That's a good thing.


----------



## VanRijn

I didn't mean anything negative guessing the ibo of the bow I was just thinking that with the bh and the power stroke it looked like a 327 fps bow. Which is a huge upgrade from my 260 im getting out of my 98 golden eagle.


----------



## maitland

Nah Van I know ya didn't, I really like your posts and appreciate every one so keep them coming. I have been trying very hard to get the lightning speeds and the buttery smooth draw to work together.


----------



## maitland

the patents are all in order guys.


----------



## Twitch

Nice lookin rig. One question/sugestion though. 

Are the limb bolts long enough to relax the limbs without a press? I always thought this was a shortfall on every bow I have owned. While it is not a big deal for competition shooters, hunters on the other hand would benifit from this greatly. I hate having to take some type of press on major hunting trips in case of equipment failure. Did I mention that is a sweet bow?:wink:


----------



## maitland

Twitch said:


> Nice lookin rig. One question/sugestion though.
> 
> Are the limb bolts long enough to relax the limbs without a press? I always thought this was a shortfall on every bow I have owned. While it is not a big deal for competition shooters, hunters on the other hand would benifit from this greatly. I hate having to take some type of press on major hunting trips in case of equipment failure. Did I mention that is a sweet bow?:wink:


Thank you twitch, I will keep that in mind for sure.


----------



## Honeymonster

A really nice feature would be to put a pin through the cam to lock it down at draw so you can work on the cables and string.
At the club we use a plier or a screwdriver for some bows, but on my AM35 I'd never try that. The cam looks too fragile at the possible points.

Oh and maybe you can use a barrel nut for the limbbolts so there is no shear force on the bolts if you relax the strings.


----------



## SRR

In the pic with Diaper Dude holdin the bow, the string stop seems to be a good ways from the string. Did you figure something out ?


----------



## rogbo

Honeymonster said:


> A really nice feature would be to put a pin through the cam to lock it down at draw so you can work on the cables and string.
> 
> 
> Oh and maybe you can use a barrel nut for the limbbolts so there is no shear force on the bolts if you relax the strings.


Oh yes! and Yes! The cam lock could even be at a much lower lever (earlier in the draw cycle) so there's not maximum flex on the limbs, just enough to remove and adjust strings and cables. I've had limb bolts strip out under stress and the result is quite spectacular.


----------



## AllenRead

I really like this bow. It's definitely different and very cool looking.

The one thing that I don't like about it is that the small axel holding the limbs onto the riser. I'm sure that you have designed these with a good factor of safety, but they just don't look substantial enough.

What draw lengths will you be able to offer? 

I like what you are doing with this bow. Good job!!

Allen


----------



## maitland

I am all ears. The string stop will be correct on the finished product and is adjustable in and out. My limbs are close to 3/4" wide and more meat around the axle. Should be bulletproof. Draw lengths will range from 20 to 32" the cam will change slightly on the shorter draw lengths around 20 to 25" approx at this time. To answer the safety question which to me is the most important question of all. These bows will be stressed in every way known to man before production. Every detail will be examined. I have been building bows now for seven years and am very confident in my ability to build them safely. they are actually over built. I am in it for the long haul. The limbs will need to be pressed in an authorized press which most quality pro shops have now and there will be a lifetime warranty to the original owner. Warranty info will be taken from you on the day of the purchase, you will not have to send in a card. The customer service line will ring directly to my hip not in an empty office with an answering machine.:wink: These bow will be proshop only! I was a dealer for 5 years and I know the importance of this. I know there needs fairly well. Shooter bows will be released early at a discount to get people familiar with the product and thank those who have been patiently waiting for the first production run. Lets have fun!


----------



## Q2DEATH

I'm impressed that you got a bow made! I don't have the time right now to read the entire thread, so I may have missed it. But, weren't you going to make a 36" riser bow?

Its a nice bow but, for me personally, I'm not into short a to a at all.


----------



## maitland

I have a whole bow line. The long riser bow is in it.


----------



## hunt123

Was looking at the Bowtech center pivots and how the force is routed straight down into the riser instead of angled/curved like yours is. Of course, yours is vastly better looking, but do you see a potential failure point a little less than halfway down the curve?

I'm completely amazed at how someone can engineer a high tech bow, taking into consideration all the sophisticated features compound bow archers have come to expect. It's mind boggling to me. Glad there are people who know how to do it! Hope it shoots as sweet as it looks!


----------



## aberg

WOW:cheers: to you!


----------



## maitland

It is built like a bridge, this is where the engineering comes into play. It was not designed over night. It has taken me almost a year to design just the riser. Hours and hours every day.


----------



## fishcatcher

do you have a rough price for them yet? just curios how much i have to save up for one.

Bill


----------



## maitland

I can't discuss pricing or sales of any product on the thread. When I am a sponsor of the site I will let you guys know.:wink:


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

maitland said:


> I can't discuss pricing or sales of any product on the thread. When I am a sponsor of the site I will let you guys know.:wink:


i don't care what they cost!... send me every color of every model!.....:wink:


----------



## AllenRead

maitland said:


> .... To answer the safety question which to me is the most important question of all. These bows will be stressed in every way known to man before production. Every detail will be examined. I have been building bows now for seven years and am very confident in my ability to build them safely. they are actually over built. I am in it for the long haul. ...


I didn't mean to imply a safety issue. From reading your posts here, it's obvious you are designing and building these bows the right way. My comment about the small axel is totally aesthetic.

However, it's no a big deal. Just trying to give you the imput that you requested. I'd like to see you succeed in this.

Good luck,
Allen


----------



## sagecreek

I really like it.


----------



## Caper33

The brace height looks to be a lot more than 7". Nice looking design though.


----------



## maitland

AllenRead said:


> I didn't mean to imply a safety issue. From reading your posts here, it's obvious you are designing and building these bows the right way. My comment about the small axel is totally aesthetic.
> 
> However, it's no a big deal. Just trying to give you the imput that you requested. I'd like to see you succeed in this.
> 
> Good luck,
> Allen


Thanks Allen and I appreciate the input because it's all valuable to me.


----------



## maitland

x-ringer said:


> i don't care what they cost!... Send me every color of every model!.....:wink:


lol


----------



## fishcatcher

maitland said:


> I can't discuss pricing or sales of any product on the thread. When I am a sponsor of the site I will let you guys know.:wink:


guess i'm just gonna have to wait and see. meantime i'll start a piggy bank jar for it .

Bill


----------



## maitland

Caper33 said:


> The brace height looks to be a lot more than 7". Nice looking design though.


The brace in the photo is 8" but finished product will be 7". The shape of the riser will give you more of a deflex feel and still maintain the speed which I think you will really enjoy.


----------



## maitland

fishcatcher said:


> guess i'm just gonna have to wait and see. meantime i'll start a piggy bank jar for it .
> 
> Bill


I promise I will let ya know Bill.


----------



## ruger10x

I would like to see good quality strings 
and high polished anodized target colors


----------



## daleg

any time frame on availability ie spring 2010?


----------



## CoolhandLuke

I would like to see limb pockets, if I was a betting man i would bet that you have limb failure eventually where limb pockets would be.


----------



## GenesisAlpha

Without Question, the best riser design I have seen. What poundage is the bow set at in the pictures.

I build my own bows and I want one.......................NOW!:darkbeer:

Awesome work!:thumbs_up

Will you offer a two cam?


----------



## hunt123

CoolhandLuke said:


> I would like to see limb pockets, if I was a betting man i would bet that you have limb failure eventually where limb pockets would be.


+1 Looks like all the pressure is concentrated on half the thickness of the limb, not the entire thickness, due to the bolt running crosswise through it.


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Can't wait to get my hands on one of these maitland. This lineup looks to be "The One".


----------



## 20FeetHigh

Hmm "The One" would be a cool name lol.


----------



## CoppertoneSPF15

CoolhandLuke said:


> I would like to see limb pockets, if I was a betting man i would bet that you have limb failure eventually where limb pockets would be.


Not that it means it's a full proof system, but Bowtech makes their 09 center pivots the same way. Axel running through the limb bolt end just like at the limb tips on the cam end. 

The limb bolt end with an axel really won't see any higher loading than the limb tips. Really, if anything, the limb tip end will see higher stresses since that end is highly dynamic on the shot. If it's ok to have an axel running through the limb tips, it wouldn't be any worse to use the same thing on the limb bolt end provided the limb end has a pad up area similar to the limb tip end, which it does in this case. Anyways, that's my take on it.


----------



## rogbo

20FeetHigh said:


> Hmm "The One" would be a cool name lol.



Would that be the OBT signature series bow? :wink:


----------



## maitland

The bow in the picture is at 105 lbs for testing. Haven't thought about a 2 cam system. I think there might be a little too much limb deflection but I am not sure.


----------



## maitland

daleg said:


> any time frame on availability ie spring 2010?


the only thing holding me up is CNC time. !SP(&#IL:S CNC machine!


----------



## tjsjr

Are you cuting them in your garage or did you outsource? If the later tell them guys to hury the heck up, theres money to be made and they are in the way. LOL


----------



## CherryJu1ce

Man...good thing there are legit engineers out there who actually know how to design bows. If I were ever to design one, I suspect it would literally be nothing more than a Mathews (because the risers are so plain and generic)with less parallel limbs that were about 15" long with Martin Nitrous B cams.


----------



## Kss_Waylander

What about patent laws and stuff like that??


----------



## ceebee

I would love one of these. a mid thirty inch, silver riser, fourty-fifty pounds, with a smooth pull ( finger shooter). If you build it just put my name on it. ceebee


----------



## maitland

CherryJu1ce said:


> Man...good thing there are legit engineers out there who actually know how to design bows. If I were ever to design one, I suspect it would literally be nothing more than a Mathews (because the risers are so plain and generic)with less parallel limbs that were about 15" long with Martin Nitrous B cams.


I don't care who you are, that is funny.


----------



## SpeedPro

maitland said:


> The bow in the picture is at 105 lbs for testing. Haven't thought about a 2 cam system. I think there might be a little too much limb deflection but I am not sure.


105 pounds! Plan on hunting some rhino in your neighborhood do ya? LOL, that oughta test the limb connections real good. Bet you can shoot telephone poles with that.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

with lots of knowledge in architecture and structural engineering.... i'm gonna have to say this prototype has got the be one of the most structurally sound risers i have seen, when you close the shelf, making it a shoot thru, and designing it in a longer ATA setup, it's gonna be SICK!....

thats saying alot coming from a man who currently bleeds HOYT!.....:wink:.....but what the heck, OBAMA preached CHANGE, well MAITLAND here i come..........


----------



## [email protected]

Let me know when you finalize specs for the line...I'll need to add them to the OT2 database. 

Cool lookin' riser. :thumbs_up


Couldn't tell from the pics...

Is there a riser cutout in the grip area for "thumb knuckles" ?

May have been asked and answered..

Is the draw stop a cam on bus cable arrangment or will it be a draw stop on the limb?


----------



## Q2DEATH

I thought this one was a twin cam? Obviously I'm not real up to date on cam types. 

At any rate I am definately interested in the longer a to a version.


----------



## fishcatcher

just wanted to see any news on this bow.

Bill


----------



## lghtnquik

Nice bow but there has to be a better more innovative string stop out there. Be the one to do something better.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Outstanding design ,truly a departure from designs we've seen over the last few years. :thumbs_up

Aesthetically one of the nicest designs I've seen, from a visual perspective it would be nice if the limb bolts were recessed, Is riser width an issue in that regard, or possibly axle location ?

Structurally your design is impressive and sound, I would like to see the lateral limb support at the center pivot encompass the entire limb width, it appears in the picture as bracing only half the limbs width in regards to torsion.


It's refreshing to see innovative new designs, especially when they originate from one of us everyday Joe's. The best of luck to you sir. :beer:


----------



## stixshooter

That one nice looking rig!


----------



## maitland

[email protected] said:


> Let me know when you finalize specs for the line...I'll need to add them to the OT2 database.
> 
> Cool lookin' riser. :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Couldn't tell from the pics...
> 
> Is there a riser cutout in the grip area for "thumb knuckles" ?
> 
> May have been asked and answered..
> 
> Is the draw stop a cam on bus cable arrangment or will it be a draw stop on the limb?


I will get for sure get you the specs on the bow. Funny you ask about the thumb knuckle area I am currently working on that, haven't decided the draw stop position yet.


----------



## maitland

Ohhhh there is one in the works.


----------



## frankchugga

The bow is real sharp, but let's be honest..........the riser, and especially the limbs, are derivatives of the bowtech center pivots which in turn are derivatives of the 1989 TSS quadraflex.


----------



## maitland

ParadigmArchery said:


> Outstanding design ,truly a departure from designs we've seen over the last few years. :thumbs_up
> 
> Aesthetically one of the nicest designs I've seen, from a visual perspective it would be nice if the limb bolts were recessed, Is riser width an issue in that regard, or possibly axle location ?
> 
> Structurally your design is impressive and sound, I would like to see the lateral limb support at the center pivot encompass the entire limb width, it appears in the picture as bracing only half the limbs width in regards to torsion.
> 
> 
> It's refreshing to see innovative new designs, especially when they originate from one of us everyday Joe's. The best of luck to you sir. :beer:


The limbs are supported continuously accross the bottom. The frankenbolts (can I say that) are just for testing but the finish product is flush.


----------



## CoolhandLuke

Dude if you are looking to get these ran, I have CNCs. I will help you out.


----------



## maitland

Thanks Luke, I will pm.


----------



## HOTTSCENTS

You see Rob I told you all the guys here where Cool, Now Im leaving in the morning to whack my 446 Bull Elk in Ely and I will see you when I get back, wha a shame thow, I would have loved to whack this new world record book with one of your bows??????????


----------



## BG_archer

Congratulations. I think it will be one of the best hunting bows on the market. I like this bow and I think it will be my favorite hunting bow for many years if I can purchase it because I am not from US. There are a lot of things on it that must be made to obtain a better final product. I wish you great success.


----------



## bownarra

hunt123 said:


> +1 Looks like all the pressure is concentrated on half the thickness of the limb, not the entire thickness, due to the bolt running crosswise through it.


Yeah, but the limb is double thickness right there, so that 'half thickness' of limb at the bolt/axle is about the same as the rest of the limb itself.


----------



## NorthernMN

You come and show us your cool new toys and you won't let us buy them. :no: Come on! Chop, chop. Lets get these babies into production. Not sure how I will sneak this by the boss but I will find a way.:ninja:

How long are you going to make us wait? :clock:

This is an awesome looking bow. It is nice to see a well thought out design both in terms of functionality and aesthetics.


----------



## Special_K

Not bad, not bad at all. Is this your design? If so what program did you design it on?


----------



## maitland

BG_archer said:


> Congratulations. I think it will be one of the best hunting bows on the market. I like this bow and I think it will be my favorite hunting bow for many years if I can purchase it because I am not from US. There are a lot of things on it that must be made to obtain a better final product. I wish you great success.


Thank You. I'm sure I will be supplying Bulgaria and a lot of other countries as well. You will be pleased with the final product.


----------



## maitland

Special_K said:


> Not bad, not bad at all. Is this your design? If so what program did you design it on?


Thank You, No computer programs involved here.


----------



## maitland

NorthernMN said:


> You come and show us your cool new toys and you won't let us buy them. :no: Come on! Chop, chop. Lets get these babies into production. Not sure how I will sneak this by the boss but I will find a way.:ninja:
> 
> How long are you going to make us wait? :clock:
> 
> This is an awesome looking bow. It is nice to see a well thought out design both in terms of functionality and aesthetics.


First I will tease you with the finishing touches on the next prototype which is very painful, then I will make you wait till the first of the year for the finished product which is unbearable.


----------



## SpeedPro

Are you gonna show us a drawing of this new bow you speak of? Come on now, don't be selfish.


----------



## maitland

sorry its the same bow, just closer to final product.


----------



## SpeedPro

Cool. Works for me.


----------



## tjsjr

maitland said:


> sorry its the same bow, just closer to final product.


 well just dont be like the car industry, design a super awesome prototype then release a lame watered down version or not at all! you say available early 2010 huh?


----------



## maitland

tjsjr said:


> well just dont be like the car industry, design a super awesome prototype then release a lame watered down version or not at all! you say available early 2010 huh?


I hate when they do that. Yep, just a few more months.


----------



## NorthernMN

maitland said:


> I hate when they do that. Yep, just a few more months.


A few more months!:no: How about a few weeks?:whip2: Work with me here. 

Paint one flat black and sell it to me. If that is too much to ask then you can skip the paint part.:eyebrows:


----------



## lottking

nice bow


----------



## Deer3083

Can i get the bow with black riser and realtree ap limbs?


----------



## maitland

Guys, I really, really need camo and black combos. If it were your bow, what would you want? I need tons of answers to get a good idea.


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*colors*

I think Black riser and predator grey/brown/and or green limbs would look great, or flip that with black limbs camo riser. I think any camo combo would look good, but I think you could get the rights to use the predator camo cheaper then the Realtree and MossyOaks. I think that savings could go back into the development of the bows and future designs and maybe to the buyer as well. Good luck on whatever camo you choose, I will be looking for a dealer in Iowa when you are ready!


----------



## Kahkon

predator riser fade into black limbs, you need the fade though. That with all black accessories gets my heart pumping. 

I think any camo pattern FADING into a solid color limbs looks tons better then having a distinct camo and solid color on limbs and riser.


----------



## fishcatcher

for hunting bow i like mossy oak or max 4 or a combo of black riser with camo limb. for 3D i take all black or all black  ok maybe black limb and bare metal riser.

Bill


----------



## maitland

Kahkon said:


> predator riser fade into black limbs, you need the fade though. That with all black accessories gets my heart pumping.
> 
> I think any camo pattern FADING into a solid color limbs looks tons better then having a distinct camo and solid color on limbs and riser.


My friend I think you hit a home run with the camo fade.


----------



## maitland

Opinions on the camo fade to black ?


----------



## tjsjr

that fade sounds awesome to me!


----------



## 4IDARCHER

*sounds cool*

sounds cool, as long as it doesn't take longer to get to my dealer.


----------



## SpeedPro

I like both all black and the fade to black. With the fade you have the option of camo accessories or all black accessories.


----------



## Mr. Burns

bowtech limbs.. old bowtech cams.. a revamped center pivot brace machined into the riser..

its a bowtech nock-off.:embara:


----------



## Twitch

Not a fan of the fade. Black takes a beating and shows every mark/blemish.

I want to see some more pictures:tongue::beer:


----------



## maitland

I'm for sure not getting rid of the all camo, just looking for some trick options.


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

You want trick options then go with HiPPie CAMO film.:darkbeer:
It will be available in about 2 months, so stay tuned!:wink:


----------



## Hit-em

I think you definitely need an all Black "Ninja" bow option in your line up.
I do think a Black to fade Camo is a great idea, perhaps have the fade start at the top of the riser or have it start at the limbs ...I think the Ultimate Camo would match up well with Black, but I think this bow is going to look good no matter what you dress her in :wink:


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> My friend I think you hit a home run with the camo fade.



Well, I could have sworn I saw a custom bow on AT that had camo fade to black limbs a few weeks ago. I remember thinking wow that looks awesome.

I have since looked for it again several times and can't find the post now. I am beginning to think I was dreaming about it. Let's all be honest to ourselves here......the looks of our equipment is about pleasing ourselves not the quarry.

I am not sure if your bows will all be custom paint jobs or not, It is possible to have a stock camo black fade and for special order let the customer pick the solid fade color as well. 

This could be accomplished by doing the center 3/4 of the riser any camo pattern YOU (manufacturer) choose to go with and have it fade into black, the black continues black until about 1/4 the way into the limb then you do a reverse fade from black to another solid color, say green. I am not sure if this is too complicated to do though.. I can only see it in my mind as looking wicked cool.

By doing this you can have all you riser's dipped the same and the limbs become custom. This I believe would save money on special order colors as well. You stock bows would be offered all black or camo and the camo riser to a black fade. This in itself would give people the option of doing the traditional camo/black riser or black/camo limbs as well. 

Tack on extra $$$ for a fade to another color that you don't stock.

Anyway, I feel like I am rambling now, I am sure however you decide to do it, it will look wicked awesome. I would personally be happy with the camo riser fading into black limbs.


----------



## maitland

Great Ideas people. I am designing the quiver also and would like input on how many arrows it should hold and one piece or two piece and the reason why. I need as much input as you can give me because you will like this quiver as much as you do the bow. This will be a patented quiver system.


----------



## joeyb

*Quiver*

Here in the South we seldom sell anything but a one piece quiver. I have tried to carry two piece quivers but they just don't sell here. I am sure hunters out West feel differently though. 

I like 5 arrow capacity if you are only going to offer only one version. Maybe another one in 7 arrow would be good. Keep up the great work!

Joey


----------



## Archer 1

I have been watching this thread with a great deal of interest.Fantastic looking bow,great design and great ideas.I like your answers and your approach on your new venture.Cant wait till your up and running!Since the discussion right now seems to be camo patterns,with black bows being very popular,I'm surprised more guys dont mention the Superflage pattern.That bow would look awesome in this pattern!(Top pic of rifle)


----------



## McCann

What about a Coyote Brown with a brown based camo?

MArc


----------



## Kahkon

It is rather ironic you ask about quivers. My cousin and I were discussing this same thing this morning. We almost always take quiver off at the tree stand or ground blind. We have a 3 arrow quiver and a 5. We decided that a 4 arrow quiver would be a great stalking quiver as well as tree stand use. It keeps weight down as well. I feel a 1 piece is the way to go as well. Maybe do a 7 version for those that feel they can't live without one.

I am a big fan of the Tree Limb or Mathews style attachment system, more so the Tree Limb because it leaves only studs on the bow for mounting. Both are quiet and very easy for removal. Unfortunately they are both very pricey.

I would offer them in black and the camo pattern you decide to go in. You can actually have the bracket of it (if made like a tree limb) have your logo designed into it. This alleviates having a plate designed for the quiver that has to be glued to the housing that inevitably falls off when the glue gets hot in warm weather. Possibly even a broad head tightener in this logo as well.

The hood need to be compact and effective. Inside the hood needs to be easily replaceable, they do wear out. The outside of the hood just needs something similar that the bow has to look great. This could be as simple as the same line (shape and groves on the bow, this is hard to explain, I can picture it in my head but having trouble expressing it.) 

I done rambling for now and will try to put more thought into it as I sleep tonight.


----------



## SpeedPro

I like a 1 piece quiver myself because I always detach it and hang it in the tree I'm hunting out of. Minimum of 5 arrows. I used to use a 3 arrow quiver and had 1 arrow fall during a letdown and then missed a deer with the 2nd but got it with the 3rd. Then a big buck came in and I had nothing to shoot him with. Will it ever happen again? Doubt it cause I will never be without at least 5 arrows.As far as quiver design goes. Just make it easy to attach and detach QUIETLY and lightweight.


----------



## tjsjr

i like a 4. broadheads come in 3s plus a small game head.


----------



## dwilson

*nice*

looks good


----------



## maitland

A one piece it will be. I have some great drawings to work on.


----------



## Deer3083

maitland said:


> A one piece it will be. I have some great drawings to work on.


If you could make the quiver so it works with small diameter shafts like the fmj that would be nice for many customers. Most quivers I have seen the small diameter shafts slide too loosly in them for my taste. :wink:


----------



## possum boy

not to bash something ive never actually seen but tjat looks like a ripoff of bowtechs center-pivot design, do i smell a law suit?


----------



## possum boy

Mr. Burns said:


> bowtech limbs.. old bowtech cams.. a revamped center pivot brace machined into the riser..
> 
> its a bowtech nock-off.


looks like me and you are the only ones who arent blind:zip:


----------



## billybow

*retribution*



maitland said:


> A one piece it will be. I have some great drawings to work on.


work on the bow, i will carry arrows in my back pocket.:archery::whip2::hurt:


----------



## xibowhunter

I thik you may have a winner there ,good luck with it! I'm looking forward to see the finished design ,when it's all prettied up with paint and such ,I think you'll have a hot seller


----------



## SRR

Camo does not matter..Quiver on the other hand, I vote for 1 piece that will hold 4 arrows.


----------



## joeyb

*Quiver*

I vote for a 5 arrow quiver. I always carry 4 arrows in a 5 arrow to have a little room.

Joey


----------



## rodney482

maitland said:


> My friend I think you hit a home run with the camo fade.


Camo fade is tricky and we are still trying to get it right.

here is picture of one we did last year.

I agree they look really good.


----------



## Hit-em

After looking at your bow again, I don't think I'd consider the camo fade.
I think with the riser Black & the Split Limbs in a Camo the contrast with the bridge between the riser & limbs will give it an awesome look !!

Regarding a quiver I would suggest a 1 pc 5 arrow detachable with the ability to hang it on a limb or something..


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

maitland said:


> Great Ideas people. I am designing the quiver also and would like input on how many arrows it should hold and one piece or two piece and the reason why. I need as much input as you can give me because you will like this quiver as much as you do the bow. This will be a patented quiver system.




i prefer a two piece quiver, but it should hold from 4 to 6 arrows either way.

and i would like to see the bow in optifade camo.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

I second the Optifade!!!


----------



## Kahkon

rodney482 said:


> Camo fade is tricky and we are still trying to get it right.
> 
> here is picture of one we did last year.
> 
> I agree they look really good.



I think if you had a darker camo pattern and reversed the fade, to black limbs it would be more noticeable. The black accessories look horrible on a black riser. Your accessories should have matched your camo pattern to look good if you wanted a black riser. The contrast in colors look better when opposite.

I didn't realize athens was doing this or trying to do this. If they are, I personally think they dropped the ball on the colors (I can barely notice the black in the picture and what I can see is that the accessory black don't match the riser at all). 

If you fade or blend into black you need to start with a camo that isn't mainly green. Its has to be a darkish blackish camo pattern. By doing this you almost guarantee no camo accessories will match though. Hence, you will have to use black accessories against a camo riser to look good (black accesories are cheaper too). That's why I say a camo riser with black limbs. By doing your own quiver you can match your camo and still look great. So you need to offer your quiver in black or the camo pattern you plan on using.


So very sorry Rodney that picture you posted doesn't do anything for me whatsoever. Maybe it is just a bad picture please do a close up of the fade areas please. I can't really tell the camo pattern either.


----------



## maitland

I know you guys have heard of camo dipping, but have you heard of Kolorfusion? I have bows done with this process and it is beautiful. Brilliant with high definition. It does not wear or flake off ever. Go to their site and tell me what you think.


----------



## maitland

billybow said:


> work on the bow, i will carry arrows in my back pocket.:archery::whip2::hurt:


LOL, we will getter done!


----------



## Buster of Xs

I'd prefer a 4 or 5 arrow detachable, but I do some still hunting and like to hunt small game so a very quiet detachable would be perfect for those times I shoot with it attached. Most detachable are noisy buggers it seems. 

I, too, think a fade would be very cool. I believe it would look better with ASAT or Predator style camos, though. The leafy prints don't look as nice when faded, but it would work with the "chunkier" patterns.

I am still waiting to see the Big Boy Bow. Where is it? :tongue:


----------



## joeyb

*Dipping*

does not produce the best finish IMO. I think the kolorfusion process is superior to dipping, produces a finish that has much more detail in it and better durability.

Joey


----------



## rodney482

Kahkon said:


> I think if you had a darker camo pattern and reversed the fade, to black limbs it would be more noticeable. The black accessories look horrible on a black riser. Your accessories should have matched your camo pattern to look good if you wanted a black riser. The contrast in colors look better when opposite.
> 
> I didn't realize athens was doing this or trying to do this. If they are, I personally think they dropped the ball on the colors (I can barely notice the black in the picture and what I can see is that the accessory black don't match the riser at all).
> 
> If you fade or blend into black you need to start with a camo that isn't mainly green. Its has to be a darkish blackish camo pattern. By doing this you almost guarantee no camo accessories will match though. Hence, you will have to use black accessories against a camo riser to look good (black accesories are cheaper too). That's why I say a camo riser with black limbs. By doing your own quiver you can match your camo and still look great. So you need to offer your quiver in black or the camo pattern you plan on using.
> 
> 
> So very sorry Rodney that picture you posted doesn't do anything for me whatsoever. Maybe it is just a bad picture please do a close up of the fade areas please. I can't really tell the camo pattern either.



that bow was posted here back in march, it was a prototype and I believe that is realtree max 1 open country. We did them both ways camo to blk and blk to camo.

Neither worked well because the dipping/powdercoating just dont work good together.

ok, Back to this really cool desinged bow


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> I know you guys have heard of camo dipping, but have you heard of Kolorfusion? I have bows done with this process and it is beautiful. Brilliant with high definition. It does not wear or flake off ever. Go to their site and tell me what you think.


these people?
http://www.kolorfusion.com/index.htm

I would love to see more camo patterns they can do.

would Kolorfusion alleviate the problems Rodney said about dipping/powder coating working well together? Basically can it be used on riser and Limbs????


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

maitland said:


> LOL, we will getter done!


i just admire you taking the time to listen and gather info on what us archers want out of a bow, and including every option down to the last detail in on that too really shows you are very serious about giving to the demands of what is wanted and needed by us archers, and you are truly looking to make a difference and be sucessful.......:thumbs_up


----------



## Deer3083

X-RINGER said:


> i just admire you taking the time to listen and gather info on what us archers want out of a bow, and including every option down to the last detail in on that too really shows you are very serious about giving to the demands of what is wanted and needed by us archers, and you are truly looking to make a difference and be sucessful.......:thumbs_up


X-ringer are you a pro archer? I am asking cause I got a question.


----------



## sawtoothscream

have a quick question. 

did you talk with bowtech about your disgn???

better to be safe than sorry. people are really sue happy now and if they see limbs that look there theres and a center pivot design im sure you will get more than you bargained for.

again that bow is sick as heck looks great. just dont want to see you get sued.



for colors you need a blacked out bow for sure, black/ camo to. nothing fancy.

most companies have camo, blk/ camo and blackout and they all sell good. maybe you can have a custom order so people can tell you what camo they want.

good luck


----------



## maitland

X-RINGER said:


> i just admire you taking the time to listen and gather info on what us archers want out of a bow, and including every option down to the last detail in on that too really shows you are very serious about giving to the demands of what is wanted and needed by us archers, and you are truly looking to make a difference and be sucessful.......:thumbs_up


Thanks, ya know how the saying goes and I will try and please as many as I can.:wink:


----------



## maitland

sawtoothscream said:


> have a quick question.
> 
> did you talk with bowtech about your disgn???
> 
> better to be safe than sorry. people are really sue happy now and if they see limbs that look there theres and a center pivot design im sure you will get more than you bargained for.
> 
> again that bow is sick as heck looks great. just dont want to see you get sued.
> 
> 
> 
> for colors you need a blacked out bow for sure, black/ camo to. nothing fancy.
> 
> most companies have camo, blk/ camo and blackout and they all sell good. maybe you can have a custom order so people can tell you what camo they want.
> 
> good luck


Thank you and all the behind the scenes issues are taken care of. Royalties are a part of any industry and anyone who would intentionally construct under someones legitimate patent and not pay their share deserves to get hammered. If it was my patent, I would expect the same out of others. Now back to the things we love to talk about.:smile:


----------



## VanRijn

Y is everyone so into all black arg....


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

Deer3083 said:


> X-ringer are you a pro archer? I am asking cause I got a question.


i'm just washed up.......:wink:


----------



## sawtoothscream

maitland said:


> Thank you and all the behind the scenes issues are taken care of. Royalties are a part of any industry and anyone who would intentionally construct under someones legitimate patent and not pay their share deserves to get hammered. If it was my patent, I would expect the same out of others. Now back to the things we love to talk about.:smile:


k thats good to know. im sure your bows will do good.


----------



## BuckeyeRed

Dare I ask...are you planning on making leftys?


----------



## maitland

But of course, I am a lefty!


----------



## BuckeyeRed

Awesome! I was hoping the lefty nation wouldn't get the Elite treatment. :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

Baby face maitland is a lefty?


----------



## VanRijn

btw i so hope that nickname sticks


----------



## maitland

Lol


----------



## knarrly

Hard to tell from the pics, does the grip have side plates or is it a full grip?


For hunters and cold weather shooters a full grip option would be great. Even a couple different profile full grips (rounded like on mathews and a more square one like torgueless) would keep more people happy.


----------



## Double Dee

*Design preferences*

Black cams for hunting or flat silver for target, I agree that the camo cams look cheap. Camo pattern - something different - Skyline, Ultimate camo,(something other than Realtree or Mossy oak). I like the Black riser and camo limbs and an all black(flat) for hunting. I would prefer quality strings from the get go. I always remove my quiver,(hopefully your design can do this, reading between the lines I do not think this is your plan) and usually carry 3 arrows with me, a 4 arrow quiver would be fine. Will you be including a string suppressor?


----------



## maitland

knarrly said:


> Hard to tell from the pics, does the grip have side plates or is it a full grip?
> 
> 
> For hunters and cold weather shooters a full grip option would be great. Even a couple different profile full grips (rounded like on mathews and a more square one like torgueless) would keep more people happy.


I have been hunting in November in the freezing cold and shooting off the riser was literally painful. I used a chunk of sticky felt and put it around the grip just so I could hold the bow. There is a war between narrow with sideplates and having enough structure in the grip area to accommodate a full narrow grip. Most of the guys like a narrow grip area that places their hand as close to the center of the bow as they can get and this is tough with a full grip. Now don't get me wrong, I like a full grip also but the sideplates on the Retribution are very narrow and contoured. I have to sacrifice insulation for form.


----------



## maitland

Double Dee said:


> Black cams for hunting or flat silver for target, I agree that the camo cams look cheap. Camo pattern - something different - Skyline, Ultimate camo,(something other than Realtree or Mossy oak). I like the Black riser and camo limbs and an all black(flat) for hunting. I would prefer quality strings from the get go. I always remove my quiver,(hopefully your design can do this, reading between the lines I do not think this is your plan) and usually carry 3 arrows with me, a 4 arrow quiver would be fine. Will you be including a string suppressor?


Thanks for the reply. In the final stages of testing, if I feel the twang on the string needs a suppressor I will put one on. I really can't stand the look of them and I am working on a solution as we speak. Yep the quiver will be removable.


----------



## xibowhunter

even though I know I won't be able to afford it ,are you going to make short draw bows? I have a dl 25.5


----------



## maitland

xibowhunter said:


> even though I know I won't be able to afford it ,are you going to make short draw bows? I have a dl 25.5


Yes I will, My father is the same draw length as you.


----------



## VanRijn

from that picture of you in the diaper your dl cant be more than what 10"?


----------



## knarrly

maitland said:


> I have been hunting in November in the freezing cold and shooting off the riser was literally painful. I used a chunk of sticky felt and put it around the grip just so I could hold the bow. There is a war between narrow with sideplates and having enough structure in the grip area to accommodate a full narrow grip. Most of the guys like a narrow grip area that places their hand as close to the center of the bow as they can get and this is tough with a full grip. Now don't get me wrong, I like a full grip also but the sideplates on the Retribution are very narrow and contoured. I have to sacrifice insulation for form.


I understand and my favorite grip is the pse b.e.s.t grip but it seems a full grip option would be easy (wouldn't they just mount with the same holes as the sideplates?) and allow people to choose if they like a wider grip, is it tougher than i'm thinking? Seems like it might be a selling point having that option.


----------



## maitland

knarrly said:


> I understand and my favorite grip is the pse b.e.s.t grip but it seems a full grip option would be easy (wouldn't they just mount with the same holes as the sideplates?) and allow people to choose if they like a wider grip, is it tougher than i'm thinking? Seems like it might be a selling point having that option.


Spring Creek! The grip areas will be partially hand shaped for contour that the machines can't reach. I will have trouble with a one piece matching the grip area.


----------



## jlmdlm

This is the first time I have seen this thread, and I have to say that is a sweet design. I can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## maitland

jlmdlm said:


> This is the first time I have seen this thread, and I have to say that is a sweet design. I can't wait to see the finished product.


Thanks, it will be available toward the end of the year.


----------



## BAArcher

Looks like you have started to have quite a fullowing here on AT, I too like what I see and being a Carson City native,...I'm pulling for ya!!


----------



## maitland

BAArcher said:


> Looks like you have started to have quite a fullowing here on AT, I too like what I see and being a Carson City native,...I'm pulling for ya!!


You will really, really enjoy shooting this bow.


----------



## SRR

maitland said:


> Thanks, it will be available toward the end of the year.


Won't next month be considered towards the end of the year. Come on man
your killin me!!!


----------



## NorthernMN

*color options*

Since we are talking color options I would like a black riser with camo on the inside of all the riser cutouts and camo limbs. Not sure if that is a technically easy thing to do but I might as well ask while still in the development stage.

One piece quiver that holds 5 arrows would be totally fine for most of us I suspect.

I will still take one in flat black if it will get it done faster.


----------



## walks with a gi

NorthernMN said:


> Since we are talking color options I would like a black riser with camo on the inside of all the riser cutouts and camo limbs. Not sure if that is a technically easy thing to do but I might as well ask while still in the development stage.
> 
> One piece quiver that holds 5 arrows would be totally fine for most of us I suspect.
> 
> I will still take one in flat black if it will get it done faster.


 I hunt with nothing but a two piece quiver,, if that's an option? I always know where my next arrow is and never have to fumble looking for it or look for a place to put it.


----------



## hoefj

*peak draw weights*

I would like to see a 65# peak draw weight. Not sure what you are planning to offer in peak weights but 65 would be my choice


----------



## IDABOW

*Durable Finish*

I have Hoyt's that are nine years old with zero wear on the grip. Yet have seen other mgf's new bows wear off the finish in a week! That kills me.


----------



## maitland

Compact, lowprofile,super light 5 arrow quiver in a one and 2 piece option. If you want a 4 arrow, only put 4 in correct?


----------



## Mikie Day

i really like the design...


----------



## BuckeyeRed

maitland said:


> Compact, lowprofile,super light 5 arrow quiver in a one and 2 piece option. If you want a 4 arrow, only put 4 in correct?


lol! Good luck pleasing everyone. 

I can only imagine the pm's you get, "I want this, I don't like that." :darkbeer:


----------



## Sgt. Beardface

That's a sweet looking rig hope they eventually make to the SC area so I can take it for a test drive. Also I love the Maitland logo on the riser looks awesome. Good luck!!

-Chuck


----------



## maitland

SRR said:


> Won't next month be considered towards the end of the year. Come on man
> your killin me!!!


looking at your profile pic, Lone Star beer. I remember the commercial and the song when I was kid.


----------



## maitland

BuckeyeRed said:


> lol! Good luck pleasing everyone.
> 
> I can only imagine the pm's you get, "I want this, I don't like that." :darkbeer:


The more I get, the easier the decisions will be.:smile: I have a ton of pms.


----------



## maitland

Here is the limb support fastening system. Looks a lot better than the frankenbolts. These are 5/8 limbs on here now and I will go with 3/4 to minimize torque, add strength to the limb tips and help with cam lean in which I really don't have a problem with on this bow. They will be over built as far as I am concerned which is what I want.


----------



## joeyb

maitland said:


> Compact, lowprofile,super light 5 arrow quiver in a one and 2 piece option. If you want a 4 arrow, only put 4 in correct?



Sweet! Sounds like a winner to me.

Joey


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

maitland said:


> Compact, lowprofile,super light 5 arrow quiver in a one and 2 piece option. If you want a 4 arrow, only put 4 in correct?


sounds perfect to me!.........:thumbs_up


----------



## Q2DEATH

Any idea when you'll have a prototype of the 36 incher?


----------



## Archer 1

Man,every time I'm on AT(which is at least five times a day)I have to come back to look at this bow.I love my Elite's but this could definately be my next hunting bow.Could also be another bow line in the shop!Hope you dont change that wood grip.It gives the bow a whole different look!


----------



## maitland

Q2DEATH said:


> Any idea when you'll have a prototype of the 36 incher?


Probably in about a month.


----------



## maitland

Archer 1 said:


> Man,every time I'm on AT(which is at least five times a day)I have to come back to look at this bow.I love my Elite's but this could definately be my next hunting bow.Could also be another bow line in the shop!Hope you dont change that wood grip.It gives the bow a whole different look!


Wait until you get one in your hands, I promise you the best.


----------



## Mikegb88

fishcatcher said:


> for hunting bow i like mossy oak or max 4 or a combo of black riser with camo limb. for 3D i take all black or all black  ok maybe black limb and bare metal riser.
> 
> Bill


Yes!


----------



## Twitch

Predator camo is my choice.

What ever you decide to put on your bows make sure it is durable, not like the crap that out there now. 10 years ago I had no problem with camo patterns staying on high wear areas. Todays bows the camo is gone by the end of the first season.


----------



## Dewboy

*Dual track Binaries*

Looks like Dual track Binaries like on the Bowtech Air Riad and also used on the Darton Pro Bows. I'm hoping you've chatted with Rex Darlington, otherwise, you'll need a good lawyer down the road, assuming you are going to manufacture and sell these bows. Nice looking riser. That's pretty light too. It looks much heavier than that. Good Luck!


----------



## maitland

Dewboy said:


> Looks like Dual track Binaries like on the Bowtech Air Riad and also used on the Darton Pro Bows. I'm hoping you've chatted with Rex Darlington, otherwise, you'll need a good lawyer down the road, assuming you are going to manufacture and sell these bows. Nice looking riser. That's pretty light too. It looks much heavier than that. Good Luck!


This is the 3rd set of different cams that have been on this bow. The duals were on there for testing only. My system will be licensed under the Darlington patent and similar in design to the CPS/Cam1/2 but they will have of course the Maitland touch so yes they will be better.:wink:


----------



## BG_archer

I'll vote for min. 5 arrows quiver and max.7. Many archers hunts with 2 piece quivers and I think you should have this option too - maybe later. 
About the colors I think you should have all black bow, camo ricer with black limbs, black ricer with camo limbs and max. 3 different camo options. I think the cams should be black for camo bows and silver for competition bows because this is classic and most archers like it. But I think that no one will purchase the bow for the finish only. It should be a fine product combining the best: smooth, forgiving, fast, excellent grip and very durable. :darkbeer:

Just my opinion only.


----------



## sightpin

Very nice looking prototype. Looking forward to seeing the final product!!


----------



## Q2DEATH

as far as camo goes, Predator makes a cool bow look even better.


----------



## Q2DEATH

oh yea, will there been any "curl up", for lack of a better term, at the end of the arrow shelf? The squared off shelf looks like the ones high country had on their bows last year or the year before. That design seemed to really dig into the top of my hand when I was shooting it.


----------



## beochie

looks like a guardian....limbs, how they adjust, center pivot, I see nothing new here....looks really cool though.


----------



## maitland

Q2DEATH said:


> oh yea, will there been any "curl up", for lack of a better term, at the end of the arrow shelf? The squared off shelf looks like the ones high country had on their bows last year or the year before. That design seemed to really dig into the top of my hand when I was shooting it.


Flat shelf, the guys who use a fall away and the dealers/DIY who install them will like it a lot. My hands are not small and the fit is perfect and does not overlap.


----------



## maitland

For all the archers that decide to purchase during the first release of bows, the standard camo will be Hardwoods HD. Any of the custom finishes and combinations can and will be done but it might be a little more time and a little more cost because they are done one at a time. The black and camo will be done in bulk judging by the interest and maybe the all black. Was it black riser or camo riser on the black and camo bow? And who is interested in all black?


----------



## hoefj

*all black*

all black for me! cant wait to shoot one of these!


----------



## maitland

If you are viewing this thread, I need your two cents also!


----------



## escpen

maitland said:


> If you are viewing this thread, I need your two cents also!


PM sent.


----------



## Kahkon

I may be interested when see the final product, If so I would want Camo riser fading into black limbs.


----------



## walks with a gi

maitland said:


> If you are viewing this thread, I need your two cents also!


 In what states will there be dealers soon?


----------



## maitland

I am always open to dealer interests and have had a ton of inquiries. I can't release them yet. When I was a dealer we had territories for the bow lines we carried and I am still a firm believer in that. I will post them on the webpage www.maitlandusa.com which is still being built so there is no information as of yet. Around the end of the year or so for completion.


----------



## Hit-em

If the bow is everything I think it will be put me down for a all Black one 50-60# @ 29" :wink:


----------



## maitland

Hit-em said:


> If the bow is everything I think it will be put me down for a all Black one 50-60# @ 29" :wink:


You are on the list.


----------



## maitland

I have titanium limb bolts in the prototype and they work awesome and thread smoother than steel. What will I think of next.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i say Black out. all black bows are just plain sexy.

that bow would look amazing in black. cant wait to see it all painted up. love the looks of it. to bad i will never be able to try one


----------



## JCO.Bowhunter

maitland said:


> If you are viewing this thread, I need your two cents also!


i would be interested in the bow with the only change being that there is a shorter brace height where the rise is pushed back a little. 

i think that the dual cams that you had on look sweet and the idea of the bracket going back on the limbs is also neat. 


i have also not followed the thread and i don't know if you chronoed it yet. just wondering if you have any speeds?


----------



## SteveID

Really lookin' forward to seeing the 36. Hoping it comes in 32" draw.


----------



## SpeedPro

He said in the neighborhood of 330fps I believe. Put me down for an all black in 60-70 lbs at a 28 dl. Money's already under lock and key. :wink: I like the 5 arrow quiver and might even want a target model of the longer riser version. You know, the Repercussion.


----------



## maitland

SteveID said:


> Really lookin' forward to seeing the 36. Hoping it comes in 32" draw.


The 36" riser will be a hit and duplicated across the industry. 32" draw no problem. MaitlandUSA pioneering long riser technology one bow at a time!:shade:


----------



## SpeedPro

VanRijn said:


> Baby face maitland is a lefty?


Uh ohh. I think we've found your new handle. 


You do know I'm just kidding right?


----------



## maitland

SpeedPro said:


> He said in the neighborhood of 330fps I believe. Put me down for an all black in 60-70 lbs at a 28 dl. Money's already under lock and key. :wink: I like the 5 arrow quiver and might even want a target model of the longer riser version. You know, the Repercussion.


LOL I love it. I will have the Retribution and the Repercussion.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## Deer3083

maitland said:


> LOL I love it. I will have the Retribution and the Repercussion.:set1_rolf2:


You now have a 5 arrow quiver in the mix? Will it hold small diameter shafts? Is it a mount to riser or mount to sight?


----------



## maitland

Deer3083 said:


> You now have a 5 arrow quiver in the mix? Will it hold small diameter shafts? Is it a mount to riser or mount to sight?


Mount to riser, will hold axis/fmj size arrows.


----------



## Deer3083

maitland said:


> Mount to riser, will hold axis/fmj size arrows.


what kind of press is required?


----------



## Guest

*Bow*

I know the pics are prototype of the bow. Are the production bows going to be alot more rounded of on the edge's of the riser and the shelf of the riser will be a lot more finished looking I would guess. I like a compound with a smooth draw and nice lines. It looks like you have a winner with this one. I like Camo riser wih Black Limbs 4 arrow quiver with good strings and cables just my thoughts. Nice bow


----------



## ChappyHOYT

I still say Optifade limbs with a black risor would be sweet. Even an all Optifade bow. I hope these aren't going to have the same problems that I had with the Captain I had, which was a one piece center pivot. It doesn't have the roller gaurd, so that should help, but I hope torque will not be a problem either. It looks like your grip is pretty user friendly and comfortable/repeatable.


----------



## rjdiii

Sign me up for one too. 29" 60 lbs.


----------



## BriceJ MI

maitland said:


> Mount to riser, will hold axis/fmj size arrows.


how about a 7 arrow that will hold big diameter arrows say linejammer 350s
i would also be interested in the 36 inch riser bow. These bows look very user freindly, predator camo for sure cams and all.


----------



## sbui

*Bow color*

Would love just a chrome bow only. 

Are you creating a bow for just the target shooters only. Let's say in the 40 inch or longer ATA range that is in the 24 - 26 inch length drawlength range.

Love the look of the just raw AL, but man a chrome blingy one, with some black limbs and chrome cams. That would be sweeeeeeeet :tongue:

Also the cams gonna go down to the 25.5 inch range, need one that would go that short for my stubby arms!!!!




maitland said:


> If you are viewing this thread, I need your two cents also!


----------



## Rowho09

*colors*

i'd say a camo, black riser/ camo limbs, all black and for target if the risers could be powder coated with alot of different color options, i'd take a maroon riser and black limbs, maroon/yellow strings. have to support my noles. Very nice looking bow and yes go with a good quality string maker as a standard. best of luck and i'll be watching for these to hit the market:tongue:


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Great looking bow!


----------



## maitland

Some guys wanted to see the longer ATA bow. this is just a sketch and it will be out shortly after the Retribution is released. It will also be available in an open shelf, shoot through riser or a shoot through cable system or both. This bow has the perfect combination for hunting, Fita and Indoor depending on the cams and cable system you choose to purchase with the bow. We will have options.


----------



## maitland

Deer3083 said:


> what kind of press is required?


Great question. It can only be pressed with the new parallel, split limb, center pivot style presses. Guys I can,t stress this enough, If you let a knothead press this bow, well you know what I mean. Consider this bow a high performance race car and have a Quality Pro Shop do the work.


----------



## excal66

will the Retribution be offered in shoot thru too?


----------



## maitland

BriceJ MI said:


> how about a 7 arrow that will hold big diameter arrows say linejammer 350s
> i would also be interested in the 36 inch riser bow. These bows look very user freindly, predator camo for sure cams and all.


Brice, how about a quiver that will hold 15 lodge pole pines with a 700lb mechanical broad head on each, fletched with 3 747 tail fins. Just kidding, gotta have a little humor. It will hold your 350s.


----------



## maitland

excal66 said:


> will the Retribution be offered in shoot thru too?


only if there is a big demand.


----------



## SRR

What kind of arrow spine does the 38"er like at say about 60#s


----------



## maitland

SRR said:


> What kind of arrow spine does the 38"er like at say about 60#s


Not sure yet, I would use the Easton chart as a starting point.


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> Some guys wanted to see the longer ATA bow. this is just a sketch and it will be out shortly after the Retribution is released. It will also be available in an open shelf, shoot through riser or a shoot through cable system or both. This bow has the perfect combination for hunting, Fita and Indoor depending on the cams and cable system you choose to purchase with the bow. We will have options.



Ok, now you caught my attention....Consider this an order camo riser fading into black limbs....:wink:....Will have to see how shoot through riser looks. Most definitely shoot through cables.


----------



## LBmaN

maitland said:


> shoot through riser, and a shoot through cable system


This is what i want in a bow.


----------



## excal66

id like a shoot through Retribution...hopefully more people will agree so you will give that option for the Retribution


----------



## maitland

Here is a little tidbit. This will be available on all bows. The red x is the draw weight adjustment block. If you rotate it 180 horizontally 1/2 BH will be gained. You will lose a couple of pounds of draw weight but the draw cycle will remain exact. A press will be needed to do this.


----------



## dillio67

*my color choices!*

these are some bad azz looking bows with some attention to detail.
As far as colors i would copy another great bad azz peice of machinery


----------



## sbui

*Shoot thru riser*

That's gonna be one heck of a shooter, man you got me really wanting one now. 

I only get to buy a new bow every couple of years so this one would be sweet. 

You think you can do an anodized chrome??????? Really interested in the long ata bow. 

On the longer ata bows, are the grips going to be integrated or you going to have grips or side plates for that part of the riser, would be cool if you could get either options on the grips. 

Dude the thing is sweet looking.



maitland said:


> Some guys wanted to see the longer ATA bow. this is just a sketch and it will be out shortly after the Retribution is released. It will also be available in an open shelf, shoot through riser or a shoot through cable system or both. This bow has the perfect combination for hunting, Fita and Indoor depending on the cams and cable system you choose to purchase with the bow. We will have options.


----------



## SRR

maitland said:


> Here is a little tidbit. This will be available on all bows. The red x is the draw weight adjustment block. If you rotate it 180 horizontally 1/2 BH will be gained. You will lose a couple of pounds of draw weight but the draw cycle will remain exact. A press will be needed to do this.


Duh, I do not get it. I don't see anything will rotate.
What am I missing.


----------



## dillio67

*block changing*

as a dealer and for servicing/switching the brace height"block" i think axles like the monster has would help with ease and look really cool as well


----------



## SpeedPro

SRR said:


> Duh, I do not get it. I don't see anything will rotate.
> What am I missing.


The block is that line you see around the "X". It's machined to such a tight tolerance that you can't really see the block. I have to give you credit Maitland. Even if they shoot like crap which I highly doubt, your bows have a fluid symetry to their lines that make them very pleasing to the eye.


----------



## NorthernMN

Clever. Will there also be traditional weight adjustment within a range via the limb bolt? What will the total draw weight adjustment range be? Seems like a good way to increase the forgiveness of a bow when it rolls around time for winter archery league.

I still want a black one with all the riser cutouts camo



maitland said:


> Here is a little tidbit. This will be available on all bows. The red x is the draw weight adjustment block. If you rotate it 180 horizontally 1/2 BH will be gained. You will lose a couple of pounds of draw weight but the draw cycle will remain exact. A press will be needed to do this.


----------



## maitland

To clarify, this is what it looks like with the draw weight adjusted down. The axle is forward of the screw, back the screw out, flip the block so the axle is on the other side of the screw, thread the screw back in and presto, instant brace height.


----------



## joeyb

maitland said:


> To clarify, this is what it looks like with the draw weight adjusted down. The axle is forward of the screw, back the screw out, flip the block so the axle is on the other side of the screw, thread the screw back in and presto, instant brace height.


Great idea! 

Joey


----------



## hoefj

seems like everytime i read the updates on this thread i want one of these more and more!


----------



## SRR

SpeedPro said:


> The block is that line you see around the "X". It's machined to such a tight tolerance that you can't really see the block. I have to give you credit Maitland. Even if they shoot like crap which I highly doubt, your bows have a fluid symetry to their lines that make them very pleasing to the eye.


I saw the lines...The block to me looked like one solid chunk, I did not think
it was possible for it to rotate.


----------



## LBmaN

maitland said:


> To clarify, this is what it looks like with the draw weight adjusted down. The axle is forward of the screw, back the screw out, flip the block so the axle is on the other side of the screw, thread the screw back in and presto, instant brace height.


Thats freaking awesome... :tongue:


----------



## VanRijn

for those of you that are into black bows for target y not add a bit of color just to accent the cut outs like this?


----------



## KurtVL

I want one

long ata

shoot thru riser

shoot thru cables

SWEET

and i want the VanRijn color scheme in the RED/BLACK


----------



## NorthernMN

VanRijn said:


> for those of you that are into black bows for target y not add a bit of color just to accent the cut outs like this?



Yep, just like that. Except I want my color to be camo!


----------



## CT...

VanRijn said:


> for those of you that are into black bows for target y not add a bit of color just to accent the cut outs like this?


i have never really liked target color bows but that is cool


----------



## blueglide1

Backwards Limbsaver Dead Zone.
Seriously,looks very interesting and different concept.Would like to shoot one sometime.


----------



## maitland

Looks like I am going to have to get serious about target colors.:smile:


----------



## KurtVL

yeah yeah yeah,

want the color to be camo instead of red, great idea Northern

when will it be shipping.


----------



## maitland

Ok here is a target color for the long riser, Now I like reds so a highly polished black cherry or dark burgundy solid color center with a swirl fade to black toward the ends of the riser. High gloss black limbs with blindingly polished aluminum finish cams and cable guard, black aluminum polished sideplates for the grip and burgundy and silver strings.


----------



## Archer 1

maitland said:


> Ok here is a target color for the long riser, Now I like reds so a highly polished black cherry or dark burgundy solid color center with a swirl fade to black toward the ends of the riser. High gloss black limbs with blindingly polished aluminum finish cams and cable guard, black aluminum polished sideplates for the grip and burgundy and silver strings.


Dont know if they still have it but Diamond used to have a wine(burgundy)color that looked awesome!Here I am looking at this thread again and I am drooling AGAIN!


----------



## joeyb

I just want a camo one! Plain Jane :wink:will be fine.

Joey


----------



## maitland

joeyb said:


> I just want a camo one! Plain Jane :wink:will be fine.
> 
> Joey


And you shall receive!


----------



## VanRijn

come on people lets pick up the conversation im getting bored.


----------



## SpeedPro

Man, I'm at work and and Navair filters out all the pics. Sucks! Oh well. I'll see it tomorrow am when I go home.


----------



## hoefj

once again i visit this thread and want one of these even more, cant wait to get ahold of one of these! I like the color cut out idea... probably not going to happen but it would be sweet, other wise ill take my retribution in all black (and 29" 65#...) :darkbeer:


----------



## Buster of Xs

While I think the shorter bow is very cool in design, function and appearance, I am waiting to see the 38"er. :tongue: My favorite bow of all time is deflexed, 38" ATA and has a BH of 7 5/8". Just a perfect fit for me at 28". I believe the "Repercussion" would be a perfect fit. Cams with a DFC like Hoyt's Cam.5+ would be perfect and speed isn't a large concern for me. Open shelf and a cable guard bar would be fine, as I guarantee I'd be tweaking out every bit of limb twist I could find with my laser and drawboard. :lol: It will have to be a real easy shooter to replace my venerable ProTecs. 

Build that big sucker in a high polish chrome riser fading into black at the ends with black limbs and black cams and black and silver harnessing.....and you got my money. But a gun metal grey riser, black limbs and polished cams would be sweet, too.


----------



## VanRijn

for those that want a bit more color.

and anyone thought about a nice shiny blued steel instead of chrome?


----------



## BG_archer

I think camo ricer with black limbs will be fine for me !:darkbeer:


----------



## Honeymonster

White Riser and Chrome Cams and parts for me!


----------



## gdzfast12

ok rob ive got a few things for you.


1. If I don't get the very first tactical (flat) blacked out one in 29" 70lb we can no longer be friends lol :wink:.

2. What about doing a REALLY dark like urban digi camo. Im sure it would have to be a custom job and cost more, but im thinking almost like a ghost flame on a hot rod. you can only tell there is a camo in the black if you look really close. (anyone who has photoshop on here get a pic of a digi camo bow and turn down the brightness and contrast till you get an idea of what im talking about and post it. :darkbeer:.)

3. I also really like the idea of a 55max 65max and 75max pound limbs.


4. instead of all these lame semi gloss blacks companys offer put a !TRUE! FLAT black on it. if you need a visual idea look up the lambo "reventon"

5. As far as a new idea for "trick" color opitions way not other solid flat color opitions like flat sand color or flat army green. Heck, its your tactical flagship bow right? "tactical" you could make them special edition bows like armed forces bows the marine edition (tan) The army ranger edition (green) air force edition (black) navy seal edition ummmm blue i guess??? lol

6. As soon as you know for sure send me the string and cable sizes so I can have vaportrail whip me up a flo green and sliver et /w flo green serving:tongue:.


7. Sorry i think to much for my own good. haha


----------



## wintgu

This is the place to dream about new bows.

We definitively want polished risers with anodized finish in target colours over here in Europe. Never forget to have a small hole just below the grip for fixing a wrist sling. The cable guard must be shifted so that you can adjust vane clearance to the cables by turning the guard. I don´t like bows with a weight more than 4.5 lbs. Laminated limbs are prefered.

Good luck!

wintgu


----------



## KurtVL

when will the LONG one be ready for public consumption.


----------



## TreeApron

Very nice design. Good luck with it.


----------



## gdzfast12

Oh and I was picking my brain last night trying to figure out why the bow looked kinda werid and it finally hit me. Put a bend in your string stop on a really nice curvy bow like this a straight string stop looks way out of place cuz it doesn't flow.


----------



## Kstigall

maitland said:


> Here is a little tidbit. This will be available on all bows. The red x is the draw weight adjustment block. If you rotate it 180 horizontally 1/2 BH will be gained. You will lose a couple of pounds of draw weight but the draw cycle will remain exact. A press will be needed to do this.


Well isn't that just slicker than snail snot........ :hail:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees

HiPPie CAMO bro! We are going to have lincensed film ready in about 1 1/2 to 2 months through Liquid Print. We are also going to have a apparel line. The pattern & color will look just like our tie dye shirt.:darkbeer: Now tell me this won't be unique & killer on a bow!


----------



## Rowho09

*thats it*



maitland said:


> Ok here is a target color for the long riser, Now I like reds so a highly polished black cherry or dark burgundy solid color center with a swirl fade to black toward the ends of the riser. High gloss black limbs with blindingly polished aluminum finish cams and cable guard, black aluminum polished sideplates for the grip and burgundy and silver strings.


now thats what i'm talking about, burgundy/yellow strings i'll take mine in the shorter model, let me know when to send ya some cash.:wink::tongue::tongue::tongue:


----------



## maitland

I secured a vendor today who is committed to doing a camo fade to black riser.


----------



## maitland

gdzfast12 said:


> ok rob ive got a few things for you.
> 
> 
> 1. If I don't get the very first tactical (flat) blacked out one in 29" 70lb we can no longer be friends lol :wink:.
> 
> 2. What about doing a REALLY dark like urban digi camo. Im sure it would have to be a custom job and cost more, but im thinking almost like a ghost flame on a hot rod. you can only tell there is a camo in the black if you look really close. (anyone who has photoshop on here get a pic of a digi camo bow and turn down the brightness and contrast till you get an idea of what im talking about and post it. :darkbeer:.)
> 
> 3. I also really like the idea of a 55max 65max and 75max pound limbs.
> 
> 
> 4. instead of all these lame semi gloss blacks companys offer put a !TRUE! FLAT black on it. if you need a visual idea look up the lambo "reventon"
> 
> 5. As far as a new idea for "trick" color opitions way not other solid flat color opitions like flat sand color or flat army green. Heck, its your tactical flagship bow right? "tactical" you could make them special edition bows like armed forces bows the marine edition (tan) The army ranger edition (green) air force edition (black) navy seal edition ummmm blue i guess??? lol
> 
> 6. As soon as you know for sure send me the string and cable sizes so I can have vaportrail whip me up a flo green and sliver et /w flo green serving:tongue:.
> 
> 
> 7. Sorry i think to much for my own good. haha


Hi Gabe, did you say something?:smile:


----------



## gdzfast12

Nope I didn't say anything at all.. jerk. Haha


----------



## maitland

KurtVL said:


> when will the LONG one be ready for public consumption.


They will be out right behind the Retribution.


----------



## fishcatcher

dang i didn't read this post in a few days and all this new update. aghh can't wait to see it out.

Bill


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

maitland said:


> Great Ideas people. I am designing the quiver also and would like input on how many arrows it should hold and one piece or two piece and the reason why. I need as much input as you can give me because you will like this quiver as much as you do the bow. This will be a patented quiver system.


Quiver - I like one piece. Options to remove it or leave it on. 3 arrow design for me. Lighter the better. If I need more than 3 arrows - I better re-sight my rig. I'd just as soon carry in an extra broadhead or two to replace on an arrow I bring in. In all my 18 years of bowhunting and having 5 arrow quivers...I've never ever used more than 2...but it would be nice to have a 3 and 5 quiver option.


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

maitland said:


> For all the archers that decide to purchase during the first release of bows, the standard camo will be Hardwoods HD. Any of the custom finishes and combinations can and will be done but it might be a little more time and a little more cost because they are done one at a time. The black and camo will be done in bulk judging by the interest and maybe the all black. Was it black riser or camo riser on the black and camo bow? And who is interested in all black?


Black Riser and camo split limbs. The piece between your split limbs...black. That would look sweeeet. I figure most accessories (rest, sights) can be matched to the black riser fairly easy. Also I would love to see a camo fade to black. Like your design is different from the pack - so should your paint. Be unique.


----------



## BAArcher

This thread is getting long! Did you guys ever see the estinated IBO speed of the 38" bow? I'm a 3D nut and would love to see appeox 320fps!


----------



## sawtoothscream

paint one up already and get us some numbers!!!! make a you tube video. im curious to see it all done. its killing me


----------



## iowa.bowhunter

maitland said:


> I secured a vendor today who is committed to doing a camo fade to black riser.


Sweeeeet.


----------



## trophytaker75

Very interesting design PM sent


----------



## 2 blue ducks

I would like to see one in Blue carbonfiber limbs and Chrome riser. You really have a good looking bow there Maitland :darkbeer::darkbeer:


----------



## camoman73

now a cool stone rock cliff whatever pattern would look cool.:embara::cocktail:


----------



## maitland

Thanks again guys for the compliments and Ideas. The look on the next proto will be tighter. Less aluminum bulging out where it shouldn't. 1" more reflex and a few slight cosmetic changes at the ends of the riser will clean it up to perfection. Too hard to explain.


----------



## Deer3083

maitland said:


> Thanks again guys for the compliments and Ideas. The look on the next proto will be tighter. Less aluminum bulging out where it shouldn't. 1" more reflex and a few slight cosmetic changes at the ends of the riser will clean it up to perfection. Too hard to explain.


I want a quiver from you with magnetic insert.


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> I secured a vendor today who is committed to doing a camo fade to black riser.



Nice, we need the opposite as well, camo riser fade to black limbs. I actually prefer this...It gives the option of black accessories against camo.

actually I just reread your post, you west coast accent got me confused.....are you saying the camo riser fading into black near the ends of the riser?


----------



## maitland

Kahkon said:


> Nice, we need the opposite as well, camo riser fade to black limbs. I actually prefer this...It gives the option of black accessories against camo.
> 
> actually I just reread your post, you west coast accent got me confused.....are you saying the camo riser fading into black near the ends of the riser?


camo in the center with a fade to black.


----------



## Metrodix

maitland said:


> Thanks again guys for the compliments and Ideas.


You got mail!!


----------



## Mikegb88

maitland said:


> I secured a vendor today who is committed to doing a camo fade to black riser.


I like that.. Perfect, that should be very popular. That should be your standard camo! lol.


----------



## Urban_Redneck

Save the camo Licensing fees....

Pantone 17-1310 TPX riser
Pantone 16-0526 TPX or black limbs


I'll buy one in March, 65-70lbs 28" DL RH

I'll even license you my slogan, "Designed to thrill, built to kill" :wink:

Jim


----------



## maitland

Deer3083 said:


> I want a quiver from you with magnetic insert.


You won't need those heavy magnets in my quiver. Remember I think a little outside the box. As a bowhunter myself, I know you will enjoy this quiver.


----------



## nsbc07

camoman73 said:


> now a cool stone rock cliff whatever pattern would look cool.:embara::cocktail:


I like that idea too


----------



## pbdollar

maitland said:


> Thanks again guys for the compliments and Ideas. The look on the next proto will be tighter. Less aluminum bulging out where it shouldn't. 1" more reflex and a few slight cosmetic changes at the ends of the riser will clean it up to perfection. Too hard to explain.


With the additional 1" more reflex what will the BH measure? No doubt you'll pick up some speed with the longer power stroke.


----------



## maitland

pbdollar said:


> With the additional 1" more reflex what will the BH measure? No doubt you'll pick up some speed with the longer power stroke.


7" the proto in the pic is 8".


----------



## maitland

pbdollar said:


> With the additional 1" more reflex what will the BH measure? No doubt you'll pick up some speed with the longer power stroke.


Also remember if you reverse the draw weight block, you will have 6 1/2" BH. Yep a little more speed.:wink:


----------



## TAP

maitland said:


> To clarify, this is what it looks like with the draw weight adjusted down. The axle is forward of the screw, back the screw out, flip the block so the axle is on the other side of the screw, thread the screw back in and presto, instant brace height.


I have a question on this feature.....WHY? Why would anyone want extra brace height without also changing the geometry of the riser? What I mean is.....typically a bow with more brace is also more deflexed and potentially more forgiving.....with this feature you are not changing the pivot point of the limbs so all you will gain is brace height a lose speed? Is this an accurate assesment? It's a cool idea but the more I think about it.....


----------



## walks with a gi

What have you done before in archery? Forgive me but I'm not familar with your work in the past, got any pictures of previous bows or other archery equipment?


----------



## maitland

TAP said:


> I have a question on this feature.....WHY? Why would anyone want extra brace height without also changing the geometry of the riser? What I mean is.....typically a bow with more brace is also more deflexed and potentially more forgiving.....with this feature you are not changing the pivot point of the limbs so all you will gain is brace height a lose speed? Is this an accurate assesment? It's a cool idea but the more I think about it.....


It is a very accurate description. Brace height can be accomplished in many, many ways. A deflex riser is generally what the industry has groomed you to accept for forgivness in the shot but remember I am stepping out of the box and discussing many things on the geometry of a bow that you would not normally get and I am open for discussion at any time. I will explain my reasoning behind every feature of my bows and their positives and negatives. There is give and take with everything on a bow because it is all personal preference. My bows are giving you options and I will continue to offer these options as long as there is a demand. I will not build a cookie cutter!:wink:


----------



## VanRijn

but how am i going to make baby shaped cookies if you dont make me a baby shaped cookie cutter?


----------



## maitland

vanrijn said:


> but how am i going to make baby shaped cookies if you dont make me a baby shaped cookie cutter?


lol


----------



## sweetwater

Ooooh Yaaaaa!


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Ok, just alittle out of the box here or off the wall. But what about recurver quad limbs? They could be turned up or down and maybe around backward for staight again? I may be a finger shooter but I like options too. I like the longer riser! But that would sell for those in between guys. Say! Speed, BH, AtoA options included? Baseline 31" riser or 36" and you trick it from there. Ok makbe you have to sell a couple different string sets. dd


----------



## sweetwater

Awesome Bow


----------



## Bryan J

All I can say is wow!!! This is a really well thought out design! My vote is for a camo riser with black limbs! Put me on the mailing list ASAP!


----------



## sweetwater

pm sent


----------



## maitland

walks with a gi said:


> What have you done before in archery? Forgive me but I'm not familar with your work in the past, got any pictures of previous bows or other archery equipment?


Here is a bow I used to make, it was called the Millenium. It was sold in my pro shop only.


----------



## gdzfast12

WOW all black makes these bow look hot! this is what my future retro will look like...


----------



## ROGUE73

*Ad_Raid....*

Partially agree with Crackers---definitely Air Raid Cams---Looks like an Admiral with Air Raid Cams to me........Ad_Raid.....


----------



## maitland

gdzfast12 said:


> WOW all black makes these bow look hot! this is what my future retro will look like...


I like that Gabe, all black will look awesome.


----------



## Arrowflngr

ROGUE73 said:


> Partially agree with Crackers---definitely Air Raid Cams---Looks like an Admiral with Air Raid Cams to me........Ad_Raid.....


Darton had the yoke to each side of the cams before BT so maybe the ad raid is a pro3000:wink:


----------



## maitland

ROGUE73 said:


> Partially agree with Crackers---definitely Air Raid Cams---Looks like an Admiral with Air Raid Cams to me........Ad_Raid.....


This is a note to the bitter click on this site, your jealous comments please me greatly but why drag other members screen names in the mud with you. Let's keep this thread clean and a lot of your questions will be answered if you read the earlier posts. Any question, I am open for discussion.:teeth:


----------



## rogbo

looks no more like an air rad than my alien does. Silly.


----------



## maitland

Here are some of my earlier attempts at manufacturing.


----------



## Crackers

I really like the riser design and pointing out what the cams looked like was not meant to be taken any way other then that's what they looked like to me. If I was building a bow I would try everything I had to work with until I came up with something I liked. Then it's time to talk to those that have the patents and see if a license agreement could be reached........this would mean the binary cam would most likely not be an option.


----------



## maitland

Thank you for the compliment, and I agree with you. These cams are just for testing and comparison and are not the cams that will be on the bow. Remember this is a *prototype* not a finished product for those who are in question. I just thought it would be fun to show the beginning stages in the process of design.


----------



## ROGUE73

*????*



maitland said:


> This is a note to the bitter click on this site, your jealous comments please me greatly but why drag other members screen names in the mud with you. Let's keep this thread clean and a lot of your questions will be answered if you read the earlier posts. Any question, I am open for discussion.:teeth:


fyi: crackers is a friend of mine---and i doubt he would mind me quoting him in the least.

my feeling is that you have developed a version of the center pivot bow (which is on its 2nd generation) with a similar cam system that is being used on the air raid (per crackers observation).
that is the ONLY point i was making---nothing more---merely an observation.
i don't see any ground breaking bow design here.....i see obvious replication.

"jealous comments"...????....i don't get that---i could care less what your bow design capabilities are.....what you've done with the bow---has already been done.


----------



## maitland

ROGUE73 said:


> fyi: crackers is a friend of mine---and i doubt he would mind me quoting him in the least.
> 
> my feeling is that you have developed a version of the center pivot bow (which is on its 2nd generation) with a similar cam system that is being used on the air raid (per crackers observation).
> that is the ONLY point i was making---nothing more---merely an observation.
> i don't see any ground breaking bow design here.....i see obvious replication.
> 
> "jealous comments"...????....i don't get that---i could care less what your bow design capabilities are.....what you've done with the bow---has already been done.


We will just leave it at that and move on.


----------



## TeamFitOutdoors

Nice looking bow...when do we get to see the final? Very interested...


----------



## maitland

TeamFitOutdoors said:


> Nice looking bow...when do we get to see the final? Very interested...


Thank you. I am shooting for the first of the year.


----------



## VanRijn

I think the design looks great but I think he needs to rethink the staff shooter outfits....I dont look good in nothing but a diaper!!!


----------



## maitland

My son would not let go of the bow in that picture, so I had to take it and post it. When I turn on the Outdoor channel he sees the deer and says "doggie" and starts making a turkey sound. Gotta love it.


----------



## VanRijn

ha ha ha


----------



## NV Mustang

ROGUE73 said:


> fyi: crackers is a friend of mine---and i doubt he would mind me quoting him in the least.
> 
> my feeling is that you have developed a version of the center pivot bow (which is on its 2nd generation) with a similar cam system that is being used on the air raid (per crackers observation).
> that is the ONLY point i was making---nothing more---merely an observation.
> i don't see any ground breaking bow design here.....i see obvious replication.
> 
> "jealous comments"...????....i don't get that---i could care less what your bow design capabilities are.....what you've done with the bow---has already been done.


You have noted your opinion & observations. That is good! There are others, however, who see "positive" potential.


----------



## LONGSHOT ARTIST

KurtVL said:


> I want one
> 
> long ata
> 
> shoot thru riser
> 
> shoot thru cables
> 
> SWEET
> 
> and i want the VanRijn color scheme in the RED/BLACK


we must be related or you are my long lost twin!

cause i'm diggin what you preaching bro!


----------



## maitland

This is the bow that inspires me the most and it looks more like mine than,,, well ya know,,,, the other guys. The TSS Quadra flex was back around 1989 or so and the general public was not ready for this type of technology to be introduced yet. Up until the last few years people were ok with the standard cookie cutter compound bow. There have been a few, and I mean a few including myself, bow manufacturers that are reaching out to offer something new to the archers which keeps them interested. All bow manufacturers are inspired by something in one way or another. The question is can you improve on it? Yes I can. I didn't really understand what people were talking about when they said the term "Fanboy", but now I know.:wink:


----------



## maitland

Thought I would share this. This is what has been duplicated for the second generation or last couple years, originally by John Bozek 1989. Center Pivot Technology has been around for a while eh !


----------



## a1shooter

maitland said:


> Guys, I really, really need camo and black combos. If it were your bow, what would you want? I need tons of answers to get a good idea.



Nice looking bow. Will be interesting to see the specs on them. Is there any chance they will come in 31" draw? What about draw weights, what will be offered?
As far as the camo pattern. Never before seen on a bow. At least not by me. Enough with the sticks and stones camo. Everybody has that. Take a hard look at the old Tigerstripe pattern. Lots of variations to be had with the tigerstripe too.


----------



## a1shooter

*Side to side movement*



maitland said:


> To clarify, this is what it looks like with the draw weight adjusted down. The axle is forward of the screw, back the screw out, flip the block so the axle is on the other side of the screw, thread the screw back in and presto, instant brace height.


If you slotted the block and put a ridge on the riser side would this help with any potential movement . As far as the pic here it looks like the only thing to keep it from moving to the side is the limb bolt but i'm sure thats not the case.


----------



## Q2DEATH

ROGUE73 said:


> i am impressed by INNOVATION.....not REPLICATION....
> 
> maitland is the one that started the thread---he said: let's discuss the bow....
> 
> that's what i did....
> 
> the bow (concept) is already being produced.....as are the cams....i guess he needs to change his prototype.....drastically.


Ok, can you stop now? 

This guy came up with a bow design, took it from an idea to a scratch pad to an actual bow, had it made, and has generated a ton of interest. That is extremely impressive. 

Can you do what he's done? No, you can't...or you would have.


----------



## ChappyHOYT

ROGUE73 said:


> i am impressed by INNOVATION.....not REPLICATION....
> 
> maitland is the one that started the thread---he said: let's discuss the bow....
> 
> that's what i did....
> 
> the bow (concept) is already being produced.....as are the cams....i guess he needs to change his prototype.....drastically.


Won't take much to improve how they did it. Can't wait to see a user friendly bow with these innovations, that's what it looks like we have here.


----------



## Special_K

Nice looking bow. When do you think it will be avalible to use normal folks.. And what do you expect it to cost?


----------



## Kstigall

When the limb bolt anchor block is moved to increase brace doesn't that also increase draw length and/or effect the draw weight?

Thinking outside the box............ But _NOT_ thought through. I'm not smart enough to actually figure anything out.
The following "thoughts" are along the lines of the rotating limb bolt "block":

- Changing draw weight range and/or characteristics of the bow by turning the limbs over and/or around. You already have axle holes drilled at each end of the limbs. Probably can't get all the compression numbers, tension numbers and flex points to work together. One set of limbs, one cam and one riser different draw weight/draw feel.............

- 2 locations for the pivot point of the limbs on the riser. Probably already have this info. and just need to figure out how to move the "pivot" point without redesigning the bow. Move the limb bolt "block" or bar and then move the pivot point on the riser to keep the same pivot point on the limb? Have the limbs built so you can move the pivot point by itself?

- Pivot point blocks/bars. More than one height pivot point? 

- More than one height limb bolt block?

That movable limb bolt block (LBB) just got me to thinking about how one riser, one set of limbs, one cam and one riser could be configured multiple ways by changing basic parts like the LBB. String and cables lengths may be different but like basic "blocks" or draw modules they're much cheaper than limbs, cams and riser redesigns.

:embara: Be gentle folks I'm just thinking out loud and trying to learn.......... I know at least some of the stuff I mentioned is old news or just plain stupid!


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Kstigall said:


> When the limb bolt anchor block is moved to increase brace doesn't that also increase draw length and/or effect the draw weight?
> 
> Thinking outside the box............ But _NOT_ thought through. I'm not smart enough to actually figure anything out.
> The following "thoughts" are along the lines of the rotating limb bolt "block":
> 
> - Changing draw weight range and/or characteristics of the bow by turning the limbs over and/or around. You already have axle holes drilled at each end of the limbs. Probably can't get all the compression numbers, tension numbers and flex points to work together. One set of limbs, one cam and one riser different draw weight/draw feel.............
> 
> - 2 locations for the pivot point of the limbs on the riser. Probably already have this info. and just need to figure out how to move the "pivot" point without redesigning the bow. Move the limb bolt "block" or bar and then move the pivot point on the riser to keep the same pivot point on the limb? Have the limbs built so you can move the pivot point by itself?
> 
> - Pivot point blocks/bars. More than one height pivot point?
> 
> - More than one height limb bolt block?
> 
> That movable limb bolt block (LBB) just got me to thinking about how one riser, one set of limbs, one cam and one riser could be configured multiple ways by changing basic parts like the LBB. String and cables lengths may be different but like basic "blocks" or draw modules they're much cheaper than limbs, cams and riser redesigns.
> 
> :embara: Be gentle folks I'm just thinking out loud and trying to learn.......... I know at least some of the stuff I mentioned is old news or just plain stupid!


I am telling you get Recurved limbs! (for the longer riser design) Now thats outside the box and has not been done before, IMO. I think. I have played with this idea for awhile. The only thing I don't know is if they would hold up, being switched upside down. I do like the block rotation idea, but I don't see it gaining you much? Please explain what gain, further. Most of all, I really like the look of the riser! dd


----------



## Kstigall

DDSHOOTER said:


> I am telling you get Recurved limbs! (for the longer riser design) Now thats outside the box and has not been done before, IMO. I think. I have played with this idea for awhile. The only thing I don't know is if they would hold up, being switched upside down. I do like the block rotation idea, but I don't see it gaining you much? Please explain what gain, further. Most of all, I really like the look of the riser! dd


The limb would have to be designed to handle both tension and compression on either side of the limb. Turning the limb around is probably more realistic.

What do recurve limbs do on a compound other than look cool?


----------



## DDSHOOTER

Kstigall said:


> The limb would have to be designed to handle both tension and compression on either side of the limb. Turning the limb around is probably more realistic.
> 
> What do recurve limbs do on a compound other than look cool?


When I did it (short riser/long limbs vs short riser short limbs). It gain AtoA, lost BH and gained Speed, more power stroke. I never turned them down. In this case would be beyond parallel look. Maybe just a curved look, like the riser. dd


----------



## SpeedPro

DDSHOOTER said:


> I am telling you get Recurved limbs! (for the longer riser design) Now thats outside the box and has not been done before, IMO. I think. I have played with this idea for awhile. The only thing I don't know is if they would hold up, being switched upside down. I do like the block rotation idea, but I don't see it gaining you much? Please explain what gain, further. Most of all, I really like the look of the riser! dd


Pearson did that with the Renegade back in the 80's. They had just introduced their Spoiler "Plus" and the Renegade had was a more forgiving spoiler with recurve limbs on it. It was slightly slower too. My buddy used to shoot one that went up to 92 pounds when the string was stretched out. And he was a skinny dude too.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

SpeedPro said:


> Pearson did that with the Renegade back in the 80's. They had just introduced their Spoiler "Plus" and the Renegade had was a more forgiving spoiler with recurve limbs on it. It was slightly slower too. My buddy used to shoot one that went up to 92 pounds when the string was stretched out. And he was a skinny dude too.


I like that. "The Skinny Dude option" lots of stretch and no brace height. LOL. dd


----------



## maitland

Kstigall said:


> When the limb bolt anchor block is moved to increase brace doesn't that also increase draw length and/or effect the draw weight?
> 
> Thinking outside the box............ But _NOT_ thought through. I'm not smart enough to actually figure anything out.
> The following "thoughts" are along the lines of the rotating limb bolt "block":
> 
> - Changing draw weight range and/or characteristics of the bow by turning the limbs over and/or around. You already have axle holes drilled at each end of the limbs. Probably can't get all the compression numbers, tension numbers and flex points to work together. One set of limbs, one cam and one riser different draw weight/draw feel.............
> 
> - 2 locations for the pivot point of the limbs on the riser. Probably already have this info. and just need to figure out how to move the "pivot" point without redesigning the bow. Move the limb bolt "block" or bar and then move the pivot point on the riser to keep the same pivot point on the limb? Have the limbs built so you can move the pivot point by itself?
> 
> - Pivot point blocks/bars. More than one height pivot point?
> 
> - More than one height limb bolt block?
> 
> That movable limb bolt block (LBB) just got me to thinking about how one riser, one set of limbs, one cam and one riser could be configured multiple ways by changing basic parts like the LBB. String and cables lengths may be different but like basic "blocks" or draw modules they're much cheaper than limbs, cams and riser redesigns.
> 
> :embara: Be gentle folks I'm just thinking out loud and trying to learn.......... I know at least some of the stuff I mentioned is old news or just plain stupid!


A lot of thing you have said can be done. On the Retribution when the block is rotated to gain BH yes draw length will increase. You will need to change the draw modules to get back to your draw length. The limbs will be designed to accept the BH adjustment and you will lose a couple lbs of draw weight when BH is increased. My 70lb bows will come out around 72-73lbs so losing a couple of lbs won't be devastating.


----------



## maitland

DDSHOOTER said:


> I am telling you get Recurved limbs! (for the longer riser design) Now thats outside the box and has not been done before, IMO. I think. I have played with this idea for awhile. The only thing I don't know is if they would hold up, being switched upside down. I do like the block rotation idea, but I don't see it gaining you much? Please explain what gain, further. Most of all, I really like the look of the riser! dd


The traditional guys would kill me!:smile:


----------



## maitland

a1shooter said:


> If you slotted the block and put a ridge on the riser side would this help with any potential movement . As far as the pic here it looks like the only thing to keep it from moving to the side is the limb bolt but i'm sure thats not the case.


That was tested and the limb bolt will support the side to side with ease. Good question.


----------



## Mikegb88

This is a nice looking bow from this view.


----------



## matthews85

Kstigall said:


> When the limb bolt anchor block is moved to increase brace doesn't that also increase draw length and/or effect the draw weight?
> 
> Thinking outside the box............ But _NOT_ thought through. I'm not smart enough to actually figure anything out.
> The following "thoughts" are along the lines of the rotating limb bolt "block":
> 
> - Changing draw weight range and/or characteristics of the bow by turning the limbs over and/or around. You already have axle holes drilled at each end of the limbs. Probably can't get all the compression numbers, tension numbers and flex points to work together. One set of limbs, one cam and one riser different draw weight/draw feel.............
> 
> - 2 locations for the pivot point of the limbs on the riser. Probably already have this info. and just need to figure out how to move the "pivot" point without redesigning the bow. Move the limb bolt "block" or bar and then move the pivot point on the riser to keep the same pivot point on the limb? Have the limbs built so you can move the pivot point by itself?
> 
> - Pivot point blocks/bars. More than one height pivot point?
> 
> - More than one height limb bolt block?
> 
> That movable limb bolt block (LBB) just got me to thinking about how one riser, one set of limbs, one cam and one riser could be configured multiple ways by changing basic parts like the LBB. String and cables lengths may be different but like basic "blocks" or draw modules they're much cheaper than limbs, cams and riser redesigns.
> 
> :embara: Be gentle folks I'm just thinking out loud and trying to learn.......... I know at least some of the stuff I mentioned is old news or just plain stupid!


Jessica Alba is hot in your picture


----------



## Kstigall

matthews85 said:


> Jessica Alba is hot in your picture


:doh: Ya, think..........


----------



## maitland

Mikegb88 said:


> This is a nice looking bow from this view.


I thought about resurrecting that bow and giving it a face lift. This to me is the classic look compound.


----------



## maitland

I will be somewhat absent from this thread for the next few weeks. I will start a new one with the updates at that time. We are getting very close people!:wink:


----------



## hoefj

*Yes!!*

I cant wait!


----------



## SRR

Close only counts in horseshoes and hand grenades.:wink:


----------



## DDSHOOTER

maitland said:


> The traditional guys would kill me!:smile:


A finger shooter just can't buy a break.  dd


----------



## Kstigall

maitland said:


> I will be somewhat absent from this thread for the next few weeks. I will start a new one with the updates at that time. We are getting very close people!:wink:


:wink: I guess we'll cut you some slack.......................... if it's because you are in full production mode.


----------



## billybow

*retribution*



maitland said:


> I will be somewhat absent from this thread for the next few weeks. I will start a new one with the updates at that time. We are getting very close people!:wink:


OK-GET-ER-DONE. IT'S HUNTING TIME,:wink::wink:


----------



## Mr. Burns

ROGUE73 said:


> Partially agree with Crackers---definitely Air Raid Cams---Looks like an Admiral with Air Raid Cams to me........Ad_Raid.....


dump the stupid yolk system. i cant stand them. if thats the way bindary cams go.. i will stick to hybrid and single cam bows


----------



## FishinMarine09

very nice bow let us know when you get it done ill shoot it. i dont need speed just a good bow.


----------



## maitland

The first of the year we will be very close.


----------



## ndxt

why has nobody mentioned this for a camo pattern yet, even has different color options
http://www.morningwoodcamo.com/#


----------



## kris bassett

Your bows have some very nice features. I wish you the best.


Kris


----------



## maitland

Thank you.


----------



## VanRijn

Your logo looks awesome your designer is a genius!!!!!!


----------



## VanRijn

I killed the thread


----------



## maitland

Van you're a genimus !


----------



## VanRijn

bump


----------



## LeftemLeakin

maitland said:


> Opinions on the camo fade to black ?


I would love to see cams, limbs, and each end of the riser in Multicam camo fade to black below the grip and above the sight.









I would like to have a 1 piece quiver with another mounting bracket for my climbing stand also!


----------



## Rattler

Rattler Grips would look Killer on that bow!!!!!!


----------



## BearKills

Agreed Rattler grips would be x's all day long.


----------



## maitland

Sounds like this guy makes some pretty good grips!:wink:


----------



## 72Beetle

Rattlers grips are good, but is your bow YETTI sized, I am 6'7" with a dl of 32.75. I am getting real tired of shooting everyone elses youth bows or having to have myself or others "Hybrid" or Franken me something. Your design looks good. Rattler led me here to check it out I like what I see.


----------



## boonerbrad

What is the most speed you can see achieving from the shorter brace position at 70 lbs? And don't be detoured by the haters aka jealous people. Anyone with the ability to do what you have done deserves nothing but high praise even if they don't want to purchase your bows. What about limb construction? As in composition and material? :thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

The brace height adjustment is more for comfort and forgiveness not really for speed yet. I am tinkering with adjustment of 1" either way, so from 8" to 6". I have a lot ideas that I am working on and will be introducing them each new year. All materials are industry standard materials.


----------



## VanRijn

i can see how you can make it 8" and then 6" but how would you make it 7" with just rotating it? and im guessing 325 fps.


----------



## maitland

It's a secret Van.


----------



## VanRijn

well i guess we will all have to wait and see then!!!


----------



## VanRijn




----------



## TX Rattlesnake

Looks good.:thumbs_up


----------



## HCAman

Alright, I probably missed it somewhere in the thread, but I was curious as to the Material Of Construction of the limbs?

Limbs can make or break a new company. 

I like what you have done with it, Great design.


----------



## maitland

The limbs are solid composite from Gordon.


----------



## Saleen S281

*Strings*

Sounds like you have a lot of good ideas. You should think about contacting Wes VanHorn with Stage 1 Strings, That would be another strong selling point. His strings are garuanteed against serving seperation and peep rotation. (570) 539-8016


----------



## garylane

Looks like a great bow. Us shooters in the Uk can't wait for the target bow. How about a high gloss carbon fiber look riser and limbs with highly polished cams. Just my two bobs worth. Gary :tongue:


----------



## rattlinman

ttt for a good looking bow !!:wink:


----------



## kingfisher

I am looking forward to the production release. I know I hope to take a serious look at shooting one.


----------



## HCAman

maitland said:


> The limbs are solid composite from Gordon.


Any chance of you trying barnsdale? I think it would be another feather in your cap...

I love the designs...


----------



## maitland

Spoke with Dave and there is the possibility. I think my fusion coated limbs will be the cats meow.


----------



## 72Beetle

Lookin good. Keep creating.:shade:


----------



## IL~Hunter

I wanna be the first one in germany to own that bow in an awesome Blue target type color! 
REMEMBER TO PM ME! lol 
OR ILL STALK YOU TILL I BUY ONE!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Looking Good! Definately going to be a big hit for you.


----------



## LCA

maitland said:


> Here is a bow I used to make, it was called the Millenium. It was sold in my pro shop only.


kinda hard to tell from the angle but that looks alot like the riser on that new mathews everyone is posting pics of :darkbeer:


----------



## Z-Rocket

Shoot me a pm, I really need to know a price, so i can start getting my funds put a side to purchase this bow the day it comes out?

a round-about figure will work?


----------



## snowcamp62

very nice


----------



## maitland

Thanks, I will post the next phase of prototype next week.


----------



## sawtoothscream

maitland said:


> Thanks, I will post the next phase of prototype next week.


cool. cant wait


----------



## alaz

maitland said:


> Thanks, I will post the next phase of prototype next week.


Looking forward to see that!


----------



## HCAman

maitland said:


> Thanks, I will post the next phase of prototype next week.


I can't wait myself

:bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce::bounce:


----------



## the wham

Is it next week yet I'm ready to see the bow?


----------



## maitland

Ok guys, serious business here. Give me *3 target colors* that would look good on the bows. Try to pick colors that you know would would work well with the general public and are not too exotic or personalized. We need man colors!


----------



## bagel77

chrome/silver......blue(electric,metalic) red(metalic,candy apple, a darker red if you know what I mean.) Everyone loves Black!!


----------



## team-A&S

*color*

like a hoyt fusion with white riser but black fading fusion lines that would be sick if it can be done 

candy apple green, white fusion, polished amber orange


two face riser would be sick also. i would like to see new color options and some one offer a snow pattern in there bow the new realtree snow ap would look awsome on a riser with black limbs


----------



## ac777

Pearl White, Candy Apple Green, Blaze or Amber Orange.


----------



## bilongo

Blaze orange, Titanium grey, Black. :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

you guys are all saying bow colors that have already been used lets get some new ideas. a blued steel look. i like a bright green, maybe a bright green with a thin darker candy green top coat.


----------



## Kahkon

I think you need something very unique for target colors. The problem is colors are just colors. Therefore the color should not be as important as the style or rather design. I propose what ever color you use, you make it a swirl. 

You could have a Candy Apple w/a fine black swirl, Fire Orange w/ a fine black swirl, Metallic Blue w/ a fine black swirl. This would allow people to customize their strings and cables to match uniquely.


----------



## Kahkon

Kahkon said:


> I think you need something very unique for target colors. The problem is colors are just colors. Therefore the color should not be as important as the style or rather design. I propose what ever color you use, you make it a swirl.
> 
> You could have a Candy Apple w/a fine black swirl, Fire Orange w/ a fine black swirl, Metallic Blue w/ a fine black swirl. This would allow people to customize their strings and cables to match uniquely.


I was thinking what would make this more unique. If you had the candy apple red w/fine black line swirl on the riser then reversed faded it into a black limb w/ fine candy apple red line swirl.

Ill try to explain it better, the candy apple red on the riser fades to black and the black swirl lines fade into candy apple red.


----------



## HCAman

Kahkon said:


> I think you need something very unique for target colors. The problem is colors are just colors. Therefore the color should not be as important as the style or rather design. I propose what ever color you use, you make it a swirl.
> 
> You could have a Candy Apple w/a fine black swirl, Fire Orange w/ a fine black swirl, Metallic Blue w/ a fine black swirl. This would allow people to customize their strings and cables to match uniquely.


Or maybe fire orange w/ a fine blue swirl. (Yeah, I'm a bears fan) LOL:tongue:

I think that would be awesome...!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bowhuntxx78

maitland said:


> Ok guys, serious business here. Give me *3 target colors* that would look good on the bows. Try to pick colors that you know would would work well with the general public and are not too exotic or personalized. We need man colors!


1st - Safari Brown w/flat black limbs (really nice combo Hoyt used to have)
2nd - High gloss Jet Blacked out - everything
3rd - Satin Ducati Red


----------



## team-A&S

*you said new colors right*



VanRijn said:


> you guys are all saying bow colors that have already been used lets get some new ideas. a blued steel look. i like a bright green, maybe a bright green with a thin darker candy green top coat.


bowtech did the blued steel with flames

pse had the light green 

hoyt had a bright green fusion

so i think all colors have been used or are being used so its hard to get something new without going up in $


----------



## dzerus

Black, Red, Blue


----------



## PoppieWellie

maitland said:


> Ok guys, serious business here. Give me *3 target colors* that would look good on the bows. Try to pick colors that you know would would work well with the general public and are not too exotic or personalized. We need man colors!


Color #1 : Iridescent Venetian Red with Pearl White (or Iridescent Cream color) accent
on cams and limb pockets,
Color #2 : Black with Silver accent on cams and limb pockets
Color #3 : Pink with white/silver accent


----------



## VanRijn

team-A&S said:


> bowtech did the blued steel with flames
> 
> pse had the light green
> 
> hoyt had a bright green fusion
> 
> so i think all colors have been used or are being used so its hard to get something new without going up in $


game, set and match... hmm no clue then.


----------



## alaz

dzerus said:


> Black, Red, Blue


I agree...
But I like electric blue, cranberry red, and Black (always my favorite).
I have always personally like green as well, deep hunter green, black limbs.


----------



## Rattler

If you are powdercoating it you can get a color selector from Eastmans that is $15 and they have some BANGIN' colors of powdercoat


----------



## Aggieland

Do you have any Ibo speeds yet. I looked some but didnt want to dig and dig.. thanks.


----------



## maitland

Aggieland said:


> Do you have any Ibo speeds yet. I looked some but didnt want to dig and dig.. thanks.


Had it shooting 318 the other day but still more tweaking needed.


----------



## maitland

alaz said:


> I agree...
> But I like electric blue, cranberry red, and Black (always my favorite).
> I have always personally like green as well, deep hunter green, black limbs.


Black, dark red, dark blue, and dark green are manly colors and are very popular. Anodizing is the only way to go IMO.


----------



## hppy4u2

I'll take a white one and if you need two other colors I would imagine anodized black and anodized blue seem to be popular. 

The added advantage of the white is that it's a real eye catcher. I have 3 white bows (katera, alphamax 35, and ultraelite) and they all seem to draw people from afar. With most others also showing up with Hoyts I know it wasn't the model or make of the bow that was attracting attention it was the color.


----------



## hoefj

anodized orange would be my #1 pick!


----------



## SRR

hoefj said:


> anodized orange would be my #1 pick!


Me Too, Go Horns!!!


----------



## maitland

Here are a couple of prototype photos. I barely passed photography in high school.


----------



## archery ham

maitland said:


> Here are a couple of prototype photos. I barely passed photography in high school.


Nice bow design. :clap:


----------



## Kss_Waylander

I really want to shoot one!


----------



## maitland

Lefty shooting a right handed bow! It can be done.


----------



## ParadigmArchery

Looking good Rob. :thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

looks great at full draw....are those different cams than on the previous prototype?


----------



## VanRijn

now that i look at it there have been a lot of changes to this new prototype.


----------



## hoefj

looks sick! cant wait to shoot it!


----------



## BG_archer

Great looking bow in fool draw. The cams looks like Hoyt Z cams ?


----------



## alaz

Love the look of the riser. Very nice. I look forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## Hit-em

Are those going to be the cams you're going with ??

From the pic it looks like the draw stops are on the cable is this correct ?

Also I see that you're not going with a suppressor is there a reason for that ? 
Are you going to add one on your production model ?

Let me know when the 1st one's will be available ???

I'm still looking at a all Black Ninja Sixty Pounder @ 29" :wink:


----------



## maitland

This is just another sampling for structure, balance etc... None of the parts on the bow will stay, they are just for testing. Limb deflection was what I was testing on this proto.


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> This is just another sampling for structure, balance etc... None of the parts on the bow will stay, they are just for testing. Limb deflection was what I was testing on this proto.


When will you be posting pictures of the cam system you will be using? I know the other day you posted you got 318 fps, what cam was that with?

Is your cam system your own design?


----------



## Karbon

I too am looking forward to Cam and closer to final run look pics.

Sweet looking bow, breat ideas.:darkbeer:


----------



## Hit-em

maitland said:


> This is just another sampling for structure, balance etc... None of the parts on the bow will stay, they are just for testing. Limb deflection was what I was testing on this proto.


I'll be looking forward to seeing final product with allot of anticipation !!


----------



## maitland

Here is a patched together drawing so you can get an idea what the cams will look like on the bows.


----------



## VanRijn

cams are going to be the same on the 33" one and the 38" one?


----------



## maitland

Yes sir.


----------



## VanRijn

cool just wanted to point that out since that picture is the 38" one.


----------



## VanRijn

come on someone respond im bored...


----------



## a1shooter

*Ok*



VanRijn said:


> come on someone respond im bored...


That look nice.


----------



## a1shooter

*Actually*

When are these coming out. The first of the year?? Really interesting stuff here. Am I hearing custom bows?


----------



## maitland

The archery machine is in full swing. Getting close.


----------



## Karbon

WOW.

Thanks for the update.

Can we order camo riser, black limbs?


----------



## maitland

Karbon said:


> WOW.
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Can we order camo riser, black limbs?


Yes sir.


----------



## wirenut583

If the 34.6 riser is 38" ata what is the ata on the 36" riser or did I miss something in the post? I tell you I think I want an all black these are just COOL.


----------



## maitland

wirenut583 said:


> If the 34.6 riser is 38" ata what is the ata on the 36" riser or did I miss something in the post? I tell you I think I want an all black these are just COOL.


38" bow has a 35 7/8" riser and the 33" bow has a 31" riser. Longest risers in the industry for their respective ATA.


----------



## wirenut583

Mikegb88 said:


> When I saw this Bow I thought that the light shing thru was white in the Camo and thought "Now That Is Cool!!". Hey Maitland if you dont have a dealer in Southern New Mexico write me and I can give you a couple of Names and you can send them My lefty 38" to be shot with fingers for sure.


----------



## maitland

A version of that bow will be offered about mid year along with a youth model. It will be more affordable and it is a parallel limb,smooth shooting, deer slaying machine. 33"ATA 7"BH.


----------



## VanRijn

all these bows in your first year going national you are a machine.


----------



## thespyhunter

I like.
I want.


----------



## SRR

Don't know if it's been mentioned..But, who will be making your strings inhouse maybe?


----------



## japple

Proline


----------



## japple

lets here some more feed back guys


----------



## hoefj

i think we need some more updates. there has already been interest showed and we know the pics look good!


----------



## wirenut583

Is it for sure proline strings? Cuz VaporTrail has som dam good strings.


----------



## japple

I'm pretty sure maitland told me proline! but you can check with him.


----------



## PB26

Great thread. Any chance of working in a draw stop peg that makes contact with the limb?


----------



## Karbon

Good point. Even better would be two draw stops.


----------



## maitland

A limb contact draw stop is in the making but the cable stop on this bow is rock solid.


----------



## Karbon

maitland said:


> A limb contact draw stop is in the making but the cable stop on this bow is rock solid.


...good to know. The double cable stops on my PSE Axe 6 are solid too so...


----------



## PB26

I've seen some darn good cable stops but nothin' beats a peg on the limb.

I may have missed it, but what is the let-off on your cams?


----------



## maitland

PB26 said:


> I've seen some darn good cable stops but nothin' beats a peg on the limb.
> 
> I may have missed it, but what is the let-off on your cams?


80% standard 65% optional


----------



## PB26

Thanks.

Back to the top.


----------



## japple

after speaking with maitland I am sure we are all going to be very impressed with these bows!!


----------



## NV Mustang

The youth model will offer lighter weight & shorter draw then?


----------



## alaz

PB26 said:


> I've seen some darn good cable stops but nothin' beats a peg on the limb.
> 
> I may have missed it, but what is the let-off on your cams?


I agree, love the solid feel of stopping on the limb, glad to hear this will be a possibility on these bows.


----------



## CCA WRAPS

maitland said:


> Here is a patched together drawing so you can get an idea what the cams will look like on the bows.


Are the Cams in the Picture inside out?


----------



## maitland

NV Mustang said:


> The youth model will offer lighter weight & shorter draw then?


That's correct, It will look like daddy's bow but will fit little guys.


----------



## VanRijn

when is your little one gonna start shooting his?


----------



## jdduffy

CCA WRAPS said:


> Are the Cams in the Picture inside out?


I was wondering that too.?


----------



## thespyhunter

watching this


----------



## PB26

CCA WRAPS said:


> Are the Cams in the Picture inside out?


Martin furious cams have the lobe on the "opposite" side too. I'm no expert in these matters but I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## maitland

PB26 said:


> Martin furious cams have the lobe on the "opposite" side too. I'm no expert in these matters but I don't think it makes any difference.


The lobe will not be that big on the final product but here are the benefits when it is increased. When turning a bolt with a wrench you apply a longer handle to the socket for leverage and it is easier to turn. Increase the outside diameter of the cam and it has the same effect. That lobe is your long handle socket wrench!


----------



## PB26

maitland said:


> The lobe will not be that big on the final product but here are the benefits when it is increased. When turning a bolt with a wrench you apply a longer handle to the socket for leverage and it is easier to turn. Increase the outside diameter of the cam and it has the same effect. That lobe is your long handle socket wrench!


Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## maitland

VanRijn said:


> when is your little one gonna start shooting his?


When he stops chewing on the strings and trying to stuff his bottle through the Whisker biscuit.:teeth:


----------



## japple

maitland said:


> When he stops chewing on the strings and trying to stuff his bottle through the Whisker biscuit.:teeth:



nothing like starting them out young. lol:thumbs_up


----------



## VanRijn

maitland said:


> When he stops chewing on the strings and trying to stuff his bottle through the Whisker biscuit.:teeth:


he isnt chewing he is flossing and I commend him for starting so early.


----------



## VanRijn

bumpzilla


----------



## thespyhunter

maitland said:


> Thanks again guys, I am glad you like it. To answer some questions, The holes in the riser are the peg holes that hold the riser in place on the cnc machine and the manufacturers use these holes for quiver mounts and they do vary in each company. I really cant discuss price on the bows now I am not a sponsor on the site yet. For the camo I thought about *Realtree Hardwoods HD *and HD green because it is very universal and there are accessories out there to match. I know some of you like Predator and I like it too so maybe we could do a custom order or something. Would it not be great if you could just go to a film dipping website and pick out the pattern you want? Maybe I can work on that too. The aluminum between the sideplates is 1/2" so the throat is a little over on the plates. The riser on this bow will be 32" long and approx 33ATA, the longest riser in its class so the aluminum will cost a few pennies more.



Is this the camo you are going to use? Hardwoods HD/HD Gray is my favorite camo, but not many companies offer it.


----------



## VanRijn

i cant remember if the limb bolt is long enough that you dont need a bow press for this bow or not.


----------



## wirenut583

This is cool! I am logging on just to check out the Maitland threads,


----------



## wirenut583

get back up there with your brother


----------



## VanRijn

wake up people lets get talking again gotta keep the conversation going.


----------



## ac777

So Maitland, You got any pics of the Quiver for us yet? Sounded like that was going to be a hit as well.


----------



## maitland

ac777 said:


> So Maitland, You got any pics of the Quiver for us yet? Sounded like that was going to be a hit as well.


Can't give that one away too soon, It will be patented.


----------



## Hit-em

Can we get a peek of where the bow is at in it's stage of development ?? 
Just a taste :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

also looking forward to seeing the quiver...


----------



## the wham

Up up and away


----------



## SRR

Gettin close.


----------



## PB26

ttt


----------



## maitland

The hybrid cams for both models.


----------



## VanRijn

yay we have cams


----------



## VanRijn

is the black piece the rotating draw stop?


----------



## PB26

Looks great. :darkbeer:


----------



## VanRijn

i like the use of negative space in the cams and the pieces that are there sure look strong enough they wont warp.


----------



## Mr. Burns

and a picture of the whole bow with cams and all is where..


----------



## maitland

Just saving the best for last!


----------



## VanRijn

so the quiver is the best?


----------



## ac777

I like it, now thats your own design right?


----------



## VanRijn

sry sarcasm courses through my veins...


----------



## maitland

Its my version of the hybrid.


----------



## VanRijn

test shot them yet?


----------



## VanRijn

we finally get cams and only get like 5 posts. **checks peoples Pulses**


----------



## gdzfast12

They look good rob! get one to the shop ASAP so i can shoot one!!! plllleaaasssseee


----------



## wintgu

I can see an adjustable string peg and cable module. Both can be fixed in certain positions. Looks good so far. What I would like to see in addition is a fine adjustable draw stop without increments in order to very fine tune your individual draw lenght/let off. Why not have an optional draw stop peg that contacts the limb? Besides please take care for a gradual transition of the draw force into the valley at the end of draw. This is essential in combination with an adjustable draw stop. Avoid the hump. I am talking about a target bow here. 

How is about the limbs? Are these bowtech limbs? 

wintgu


----------



## Hit-em

If your using these holes as your timing holes then your timing is a little off ..:wink:


----------



## pabowhunter03

:smile: cant wait to see the whole bow good job Rob


----------



## maitland

wintgu said:


> I can see an adjustable string peg and cable module. Both can be fixed in certain positions. Looks good so far. What I would like to see in addition is a fine adjustable draw stop without increments in order to very fine tune your individual draw lenght/let off. Why not have an optional draw stop peg that contacts the limb? Besides please take care for a gradual transition of the draw force into the valley at the end of draw. This is essential in combination with an adjustable draw stop. Avoid the hump. I am talking about a target bow here.
> 
> How is about the limbs? Are these bowtech limbs?
> 
> wintgu


These cams can be adjusted in 1/8" increments and give you optional let off. This draw stop is very solid, look at the long post on the module. This bow is fast but not a speed bow (I will build that later). There is no harsh valley to fall into. As for the limbs they are a one of a kind, built specifically for my bows. They are 3/4 wide and the pivot point is offset from center.


----------



## maitland

Hit-em said:


> If your using these holes as your timing holes then your timing is a little off ..:wink:


Oh the timing is terribly off, but those aren't the timing holes. I will be super tuning it to get exact specs and then apply tunings marks to the cams.


----------



## wirenut583

*Cool*

I didnt think I could want to shoot it anymore than I did, but, NOW I do want to shoot it more than I did......HUH?


----------



## alaz

Very nice cams!:thumbs_up
Do both cam adjust for Draw length?
I know there had been mention of a stop on the limbs...Is that still in the works?
Looking forward to see the whole package!
Thanks.


----------



## HCAman

Love the cam look:thumbs_up, do you have a draw force curve yet?:shade:

Are timing marks a necessity?


----------



## VanRijn

can we get pictures of the cams from the back please ??


----------



## maitland

alaz said:


> Very nice cams!:thumbs_up
> Do both cam adjust for Draw length?
> I know there had been mention of a stop on the limbs...Is that still in the works?
> Looking forward to see the whole package!
> Thanks.


Both cams adjust for draw length. Draw stop on cable for now, it is solid as a rock.


----------



## alaz

maitland said:


> Both cams adjust for draw length. Draw stop on cable for now, it is solid as a rock.


Cool.
thanks for the response. Looking forward to seeing more pics.


----------



## maitland

HCAman said:


> Love the cam look:thumbs_up, do you have a draw force curve yet?:shade:
> 
> Are timing marks a necessity?


I do have a DFC, actually about 50 of them!:teeth: If you want an easy reference to check timing, these marks are a plus but they are not a necessity.


----------



## VanRijn

bump


----------



## the wham

looks good when can we see the whole bow?


----------



## VanRijn

First Tuesday in Septober is what my dad would say to that.


----------



## nickster

crazy looking , crazy good looking bow


----------



## VanRijn

bump


----------



## wirenut583

Rebecca said:


> Its a well written review m8,but i honestly dont believe the graphics are as bad as u made it out to be... Its probably the worst thing about prototype,so i guess thats why people are bashing it as tremendously as they are,but its not horrible by any means


Did I miss something? I am not getting this post.


----------



## VanRijn

well since the only one who has seen the decals is maitland and I did the decals My guess is he is trying to give me a hard time. Good try though


----------



## alaz

I was curious about that post as well, I could not even figure who it was directed to...:confused3:
Oh well...


----------



## maitland

I cant figure it out either.


----------



## wirenut583

OH WELL, time for another bump anyway!


----------



## VanRijn

time for a happy thanksgiving bump.


----------



## VanRijn

anything new today?


----------



## NV Mustang

HUH????????????? Earth to Rebecca...........................


----------



## crodeo

I hope everybody had a good Thanksgiving, now let's see some more pictures :teeth:


----------



## gdzfast12

I SHOT IT LAST NIGHT!!!! :wink: I was VERY impressed with the bow the shot was very fluid and quiet. Where the bow impressd me most was the hand shock. there was less hand shock in the maitland bow than in both the Z7 and the Maxxis31 :darkbeer: VERRRYYY impressed.


----------



## Hit-em

Now c'mon ...You can tell us more then that !!

How was the draw cycle ?
How was the speed ?
How's the overall feel of the bow ?
Give us more details on the bow ?

Most of all ...Where's the pics ??? :dontknow:


----------



## VanRijn

got a picture of the cams from the back?


----------



## gdzfast12

Sorry guys no pics, Im gonna write a full review tonght though.


----------



## crodeo

Looking forward to it gdzfast12!


----------



## hoofmeat

*GDZfast was right!*

I shot the prototype as well w/ gdzfast12 at a pro shop with heavy traffic. Guys were all gaulking at the prototype and were instantly asking questions about it. For starters, THERE IS ABSOLUTE ZERO HAND SHOCK OR VIBRATION. Draw cycle is just right, rolls over very nicely and holds solid without any creep. The shot is clean and quiet...dare I say as quiet as the Maxxis31? FOR SHIZZLE. Props Maitland for all your hard work and endless pursuit of perfection! Won't be long now fellas...can ya smell it?


----------



## hoofmeat

*uhhhh what?*



Rebecca said:


> Its a well written review m8,but i honestly dont believe the graphics are as bad as u made it out to be... Its probably the worst thing about prototype,so i guess thats why people are bashing it as tremendously as they are,but its not horrible by any means


Hey Rebecca, how many fingers am I holding up? Try not to drink while typing or just put the hockey-stick down while playing left field. Thanks for comin...:beer:


----------



## VanRijn

cool cant wait to hear the full review. sounds like its going to be as good as we all hoped it would be.


----------



## gdzfast12

Websters dictionary defines "Retribution" as the dispensing or receiving of reward or punishment especially in the hereafter. I couldnt agree more. I felt rewarded shooting such a sweet bow and had no doubt that it would be a punishing machine out in the field. To start the bow feels great in your hand VERY balanced. The slim grip feels similar to an elite or athens which is my favorite kind of grip. The draw is very smooth no humps or bumps at any point in fact it was so smooth I didnt notice it was set @ 75lbs. The roll over is a hair steep but hard to notice unless you look for it (no worse than a reezen or AM32). The backwall was solid as a brickwall, just as solid as my elite and it doesnt even have limb draw stops. The bow holds as steady as a heavy gun on a bi-pod in your had it was very hard to torque even when i tried to. The shot feels very.... fulid is the best way i can describe it. very natural feeling. virtually NO HANDSHOCK like i said im not afraid to admit after shooting the Ret. I shot the maxxis and the z7 which both had a bit more shock. I did not chrono it but maitland told me that he had one @ ibo spec shoot in the neighborhood of 328 which fooled me i guessed it at 340ish. So all and all an amazing bow build by a great guy.


----------



## VanRijn

sweet


----------



## wirenut583

VanRijn said:


> sweet


+1............ now how bout the long one?


----------



## VanRijn

gdzfast12 said:


> Websters dictionary defines "Retribution" as the dispensing or receiving of reward or punishment especially in the hereafter. I couldnt agree more. I felt rewarded shooting such a sweet bow and had no doubt that it would be a punishing machine out in the field. To start the bow feels great in your hand VERY balanced. The slim grip feels similar to an elite or athens which is my favorite kind of grip. The draw is very smooth no humps or bumps at any point in fact it was so smooth I didnt notice it was set @ 75lbs. The roll over is a hair steep but hard to notice unless you look for it (no worse than a reezen or AM32). The backwall was solid as a brickwall, just as solid as my elite and it doesnt even have limb draw stops. The bow holds as steady as a heavy gun on a bi-pod in your had it was very hard to torque even when i tried to. The shot feels very.... fulid is the best way i can describe it. very natural feeling. virtually NO HANDSHOCK like i said im not afraid to admit after shooting the Ret. I shot the maxxis and the z7 which both had a bit more shock. I did not chrono it but maitland told me that he had one @ ibo spec shoot in the neighborhood of 328 which fooled me i guessed it at 340ish. So all and all an amazing bow build by a great guy.


way to get me all worked up before bed...


----------



## maitland

I am glad you enjoyed the sneak peek, and I really appreciate the compliments.


----------



## crodeo

maitland said:


> I am glad you enjoyed the sneak peek, and I really appreciate the compliments.


Looking forward to the finished product Rob. Looks like you hit it out of the park!


----------



## SRR

Hey Maitland, Do you have any dealers lined up yet. Specifically in the Ft Worth area?


----------



## Rattler

Got that grip finished yet?????


----------



## jcrain2

*Awesome!!!*

I am new to this site and I love it! I saw this bow and have talked to Rob about it and it looks like he has the makings of a great product. I believe he has found the perfect combination of forgiveness and speed. As a diehard bowhunter this is exactly what I have been looking for. It looks awesome and I hope it shoots even better. Nice work!


----------



## ac777

Anything new in the world of Maitlandia?


----------



## maitland

No real updates, the bows will be here soon for display.


----------



## japple

awesome! I am jealous that other people got to shoot them allready and I am still waiting for them! lol!


----------



## HCAman

maitland said:


> No real updates, the bows will be here soon for display.


Can't wait to see them!!!:wink:


----------



## crodeo

maitland said:


> No real updates, the bows will be here soon for display.


Sweet!


----------



## maitland

Few pics of the risers being machined. Anybody know how to increase the size?


----------



## ceebee

Don't paint it, I'll take it just like that. Are theose the long ones?
Charlie


----------



## alaz

try tinypic.com
You might be able to adjust the size, or load it into paint and play with sizing there. I have the opposite problem...every pic I post is gigantic!

Either way cool pic!


----------



## maitland

ceebee said:


> Don't paint it, I'll take it just like that. Are theose the long ones?
> Charlie


These are the long ones.


----------



## Rattler

Rob, just send me the short one or the 36" ata one to use as an exemplar for the grip


----------



## bilongo

maitland said:


> Few pics of the risers being machined. Anybody know how to increase the size?


Use microsoft picture manager and resize the picture for the application you wanted as a web page e-mail or other and then upload to ATA.:darkbeer:


----------



## kris bassett

Lookin good!:darkbeer:


----------



## mtarcheryhunter

*proto*

This is one sexy bow and I can't wait to get my hands on one. Design, cam's, and great looks, if this bow shoots half as good as it should, it will make some big noise in the archery world.


----------



## bilongo

*Larger pic*

Larger picture :darkbeer:


----------



## bigern26

maitland said:


> Few pics of the risers being machined. Anybody know how to increase the size?


Hey maintland, 
Congrats on the progress so far, its good to see things moving along.
if you want you can email me the pics and i will post them larger for you
[email protected]

p.s. when are you sending my my bow to try out for you!!:wink:


----------



## jcrain2

*Getting excited!*

I second that, and can't wait to shoot this bow! New stuff still brings out the kid in me!


----------



## Flip Flop

Keep up the good work!

Really curious to try one.

A new company that is not just a cookie cutter....nice.


----------



## Hit-em

Rob,
You have anything to share on the Retribution ?? :ear:
Thanks,


----------



## maitland

Thank you gentlemen. The only update I have is that I have succeeded in driving the machinists to the verge of insanity with the rush to get the show bows complete. I owe them all a cold one after this. The next photos will be of finished product for both models.


----------



## JWT

Can't wait to see them, are you going to be at the ATA show?


----------



## maitland

JWT said:


> Can't wait to see them, are you going to be at the ATA show?


We will be there!


----------



## Rattler

JWT said:


> Can't wait to see them, are you going to be at the ATA show?


He has told me he would be there!


----------



## ceebee

Maitland, will you be at the Vegas show? and will you have a bow???


----------



## JWT

maitland said:


> We will be there!


Very good, look forward to meeting you.


----------



## mtarcheryhunter

*Retribution*

what a set of bows. keep us all posted on the progress of this project. cant wait to shoot them.


----------



## maitland

ceebee said:


> Maitland, will you be at the Vegas show? and will you have a bow???


I cant make Vegas this year.


----------



## maitland

Had a couple more to display. A little more machining to do, but this is close.


----------



## VanRijn

looks great


----------



## JWT

That is a great looking riser bud!:thumb:


----------



## bilongo

maitland said:


> Had a couple more to display. A little more machining to do, but this is close.


That's a great riser :darkbeer:


----------



## jcrain2

*I'm ready!*

That riser looks awesome! Can't wait to get one in my hands.


----------



## Hit-em

Rob,
The riser looks SOLID !!
Love the shape of the grip !!
What's going to be the final ATA on this bow ?


----------



## maitland

hit-em said:


> rob,
> the riser looks solid !!
> Love the shape of the grip !!
> What's going to be the final ata on this bow ?


38" ata


----------



## ac777

Thats one good looking bow,

Or as they say, It's Legit lol


----------



## thespyhunter

Nice.
Looks like you are getting there :darkbeer:


----------



## Mr. Burns

lets see an actual finished product, with some logos and everyting on it.. 

impress me.

and the logo you have for you avatar.. thats awesome!! who ever is making them for you should be getting a free maitland bow!!


----------



## viperarcher

I agree the avaitar is nice, They should get a Free bow or two!


----------



## Karbon

Man those looks SICK.:mg:


----------



## wirenut583

Cant wait for my lefty, any news on dealers?


----------



## CCA WRAPS

Mr. Burns said:


> lets see an actual finished product, with some logos and everyting on it..
> 
> impress me.
> 
> and the logo you have for you avatar.. thats awesome!! who ever is making them for you should be getting a free maitland bow!!


I agree. 

Without anything on it it's just a glorified stick.

Who ever did the logo...... WHAT MR. BURNS SAID.


----------



## maitland

wirenut583 said:


> Cant wait for my lefty, any news on dealers?


Got a Rep for almost every state. Dealers should start getting info mid Jan.


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> Got a Rep for almost every state. Dealers should start getting info mid Jan.



I'll be surprised if you find a Maine dealer. There isn't many of them at all.


----------



## viperarcher

I think that whoever designed the logo , should get compensated for the work he has done!


----------



## Hit-em

I don't know about the logo ?

I think it looks like the Batman logo ..I don't think I'd want to see it on my bow to be honest with you.

I'd rather see a medallion in the riser with a stylize M in it or something along that line then the Batman logo...but then again I'd also like to see a complete finished bow :wink:


----------



## jcrain2

*Maitland Bows*

I personally think the logo is sweet and can't wait to see the finished product. Keep up the good work Rob!


----------



## japple

Hit-em said:


> I don't know about the logo ?
> 
> I think it looks like the Batman logo ..I don't think I'd want to see it on my bow to be honest with you.
> 
> I'd rather see a medallion in the riser with a stylize M in it or something along that line then the Batman logo...but then again I'd also like to see a complete finished bow :wink:


while it is similar to batman logo, it is still a stylized M!


----------



## VanRijn

that isnt the latest version of the logo so far this is.









its an M


----------



## maitland

I like that logo, it makes a statement !


----------



## sawtoothscream

dude that riser looks nice. if these bows shoot as good as they look they should be a hit. great job


----------



## VanRijn

so who is going to be shooting a retribution for 3d this year and who is going to be shooting a zeus for indoor or 3d?


----------



## wirenut583

*Zeus please*

The Zeus for me Indoor, 3D, and hunting I use the same bow for all three. I am not smart enough to learn three different bows.


----------



## japple

I will be shooting zues for 3d and spots and the retribution for huntting! Canlt wait to get zues out on the course at redding!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

These are some pretty sweet looking bows! Really like the design.
Thank you for such a great looking product!


----------



## cory d stroyer

price range whejn completed


----------



## HCAman

with just a month away, I'm getting excited... Can't wait Rob:wink:

By the way, the latest logo looks AWESOME!!! 

kudos to the designer. that red and black really POP


----------



## MoNofletch

Good looking riser Robert. Can't wait to see the finished bow!


----------



## jcrain2

*New logo*

I second the new logo! Nice!


----------



## shootthewhatnow

maitland said:


> Got a Rep for almost every state. Dealers should start getting info mid Jan.


Anyone in Canada? :wink:


----------



## maitland

shootthewhatnow said:


> Anyone in Canada? :wink:


I will litter Canada with the bows:smile:


----------



## japple

maitland said:


> I will litter Canada with the bows:smile:


if you are going to drop them from airplanes! I'm gonna move to canada!


----------



## canuck10-56

I'm a shop owner in Ontario and looking forward to seeing you and your bows at the ATA show


----------



## Karbon

Logo looks great.


----------



## maitland

Christmas is only 10 days away and I want to take the time now to thank every one of you for the support and to wish you and your family a Merry Christmas.


----------



## BearKills

Who doesn't like batman?!


----------



## shootthewhatnow

maitland said:


> I will litter Canada with the bows:smile:





japple said:


> if you are going to drop them from airplanes! I'm gonna move to canada!


:chortle: welcome to join us... Just after I receive my parachute drop... :wink:


----------



## japple

shootthewhatnow said:


> :chortle: welcome to join us... Just after I receive my parachute drop... :wink:


lol:wink:


----------



## shootthewhatnow

canuck10-56 said:


> I'm a shop owner in Ontario and looking forward to seeing you and your bows at the ATA show


Hey Canuck...

What is the name of your shop? I'm not too far from you...


----------



## canuck10-56

shootthewhatnow said:


> Hey Canuck...
> 
> What is the name of your shop? I'm not too far from you...


Atkins Archery & Custom Strings


----------



## kris bassett

Looking Very good!! I wish you the best and Have a Very Merry Christmas!


----------



## wirenut583

*pics*

No completed bow pics yet? It is getting o so clsoe to the New Year


----------



## alaz

Looking forward to seeing final pics...
Happy Holidays to all!


----------



## VanRijn

i cant wait to start using my retribution for next years 3d shoots  gonna miss a few early ones due to my special permit hunt. there are 2 3d hunts before jan 20th when my special permit season ends so if i get my deer soon then i wont miss them.


----------



## wirenut583

*bump up*

Lets get this back to the front page


----------



## rcgerchow

Will see you at the ATA show just let me know what booth number is. Should be there 14th and 15th.


----------



## crodeo

Bump to get this thread back to life


----------



## wirenut583

Back up top for the anticipators(?)


----------



## Longbow42

When will we see specs of the new longer AtA bow? Can you at least give us an idea on speed? The new Strother Inspire is supposed to get approx. 340 and is a longer AtA as well.


----------



## jcrain2

I just wanted to wish every one that has posted here a Merry Christmas and I sure hope that all of you will bring in 2010 with a new bow from Maitland USA Bows. I think these are going to be awesome!


----------



## wirenut583

jcrain2 said:


> i just wanted to wish every one that has posted here a merry christmas and i sure hope that all of you will bring in 2010 with a new bow from maitland usa bows. I think these are going to be awesome!


here here i second that


----------



## VanRijn

if you havent seen the pictures of the zeus yet go check them out. http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=972993&page=7


----------



## thespyhunter

Looking good
Still watching with great interest


----------



## maitland

Some raw pics of the Retribution.


----------



## japple

that is going to slay me alot of animals next year! that is one tasty peice of eye candy!


----------



## JWT

Holy moly is that sexy!!! Can't wait to see them(shoot them) at the show:thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream

:O OMG THAT LOOKS AMAZING!!!!!!!!!! i want to try it and the other one.

great job


----------



## ac777

Looks great merry christmas


----------



## VanRijn

looks amazing best version so far cant wait to get a bow shaped box in the mail.


----------



## Belicoso

maitland said:


> Some raw pics of the Retribution.


That bow looks very good.Sorry if asked before what are the spec´s on this rig and what kind of cam system?:thumbs_up


----------



## maitland

Belicoso said:


> That bow looks very good.Sorry if asked before what are the spec´s on this rig and what kind of cam system?:thumbs_up


Hybrid cam, 33"ATA, 7"BH, The current cams are the most comfortable to draw with an Approx 320 IBO so far. Speed cams to be announced.


----------



## Belicoso

maitland said:


> Hybrid cam, 33"ATA, 7"BH, The current cams are the most comfortable to draw with an Approx 320 IBO so far. Speed cams to be announced.


Thanks, the bow looks *awesome*


----------



## jcrain2

Can't wait to shoot one! The bow looks awesome! Nice work Rob!


----------



## crodeo

Looking great Rob. Look forward to seeing it in person.


----------



## kingfisher

I can't wait to start showing it at the archery shops!


----------



## T-Town_Hunter

this bow looks really really good, i hope someone is gonna carry them in SW MO....


----------



## PoppieWellie

maitland said:


> Some raw pics of the Retribution.


Looks like a real winner, can't wait to get one.


----------



## Kahkon

maitland said:


> Some raw pics of the Retribution.



That bow is backwards!!!!......The shelf is on the wrong side of the bow, who would buy that?:nyah:

On a more serious note, I can't afford more bows, quit showing me pictures!!


----------



## *ProLine*

*Yeip*

Great looking bows for sure.


----------



## PoppieWellie

maitland said:


> I know you guys have heard of camo dipping, but have you heard of Kolorfusion? I have bows done with this process and it is beautiful. Brilliant with high definition. It does not wear or flake off ever. Go to their site and tell me what you think.


Rob,

Do you know what is the cost of having they KolorFuse a bow, or part of a bow ?


----------



## PoppieWellie

ceebee said:


> Don't paint it, I'll take it just like that. Are theose the long ones?
> Charlie


I second that! 

Factory painted or colorized bow is just one among many. But let the customer do their own coloring or paterrnization, every bow becomes unique and special.


----------



## Karbon

Looks good...but...


No ARROW. I'd hate to see anything bad happen to that baby!


----------



## jcrain2

Seeing as this is the last day of 2009, that means starting tomorrow the Maitland USA bows won't be here next year, they will be here this year! Can't wait! It's getting closer by the minute. Happy New Years to everybody and be safe tonight. Please don't drink and drive I lost my best friend to a drunk driver in 2005 and that subject is pretty touchy to me so please give your keys to someone else you will be glad you did. Thanks!


----------



## PoppieWellie

jcrain2 said:


> Seeing as this is the last day of 2009, that means starting tomorrow the Maitland USA bows won't be here next year, they will be here this year! Can't wait! It's getting closer by the minute. Happy New Years to everybody and be safe tonight. Please don't drink and drive I lost my best friend to a drunk driver in 2005 and that subject is pretty touchy to me so please give your keys to someone else you will be glad you did. Thanks!


Have been passing the Maitland spec's around and local archery club people are asking about the availability, shipping date, and pricing of the Retribution.

I know the info is in this thread somewhere, but can someone give me a quick summary ?

Much Obliged


----------



## NV Mustang

maitland said:


> Some raw pics of the Retribution.


OMG........This is an awesome piece of equipment created by a VERY talented artist!!!!! Beautiful........


----------



## tiner64

NV Mustang said:


> OMG........This is an awesome piece of equipment created by a VERY talented artist!!!!! Beautiful........


ditto...

a very sweet lookin' bow... luv' the cams :shade:


----------



## rock monkey

i'm too lazy and tired to play with photoshop on the pics Sag posted for the Zeus bow. i do see you added a lower stabilizer and accessory mount.

my question is, can you add a little more material in that same area as the lower mount and drill&tap it (5/16x24) from left to right, parallel with the rest mount holes for accessories like side rod mounts and lateral weighting?

it is a fantastic idea to have a lower accessory hole for leveling weights. most riser designs run out of mounting points.

impressive design ideas with a fresh outlook on the established riser geometries.


----------



## SAMMYR337

*sweet*

these bows look sweeter than a double glazed crispy cream donut


----------



## DeepFried

Whats the speed on the Zeus????


----------



## EASTON94

Wow, very nicely done!! '94


----------



## BodiBuilt

Drooling
:hungry:


----------



## PoppieWellie

PoppieWellie said:


> Have been passing the Maitland spec's around and local archery club people are asking about the availability, shipping date, and pricing of the Retribution.
> 
> I know the info is in this thread somewhere, but can someone give me a quick summary ?
> 
> Much Obliged


hi, still need data on availability as well as pricing, can someone help ?

Thanks,


----------



## japple

he is releasing at the ata show! the first run of risers is dipped and getting shipped back to Rob at the beginning of the week. so after the ATA show is when they will become available. not sure on the pricing yet.


----------



## Ryan.Johnson

Can not wait to see them at the ATA. Looks to be a GREAT set of bows. I hope I have a Zeus coming home with me.


----------



## ceebee

*Zeus*

For those of us that are a long way from a dealer. How can I order one?
Charlie


----------



## camoman73

I have you circled on my ata booth map. I had surgery on the shoulder 2 months ago but can pull 50 so have one ready for me!:wink:


----------



## maitland

ceebee said:


> For those of us that are a long way from a dealer. How can I order one?
> Charlie


If there is not a dealer in your area you can always pm me here on AT.


----------



## Supershark

maitland said:


> If there is not a dealer in your area you can always pm me here on AT.


You will be at the ATA show, right?


----------



## maitland

Supershark said:


> You will be at the ATA show, right?


We will be there.


----------



## cuttingedge

*I can't wait to get my Maitland!*

I'm all in for this endeavor and these bows! I emailed Rob with a question about the bows and I had a response in less than 20 minutes! That impressed me! If my initial interactions with Rob are an indication of the type of customer service that will be provided this will be a great company! The bows look outstanding! Thanks Rob and I am so excited to shoot Maitland bows in the near future!


----------



## PoppieWellie

cuttingedge said:


> I'm all in for this endeavor and these bows! I emailed Rob with a question about the bows and I had a response in less than 20 minutes! That impressed me! If my initial interactions with Rob are an indication of the type of customer service that will be provided this will be a great company! The bows look outstanding! Thanks Rob and I am so excited to shoot Maitland bows in the near future!


ditto to that! seems to me Rob really puts his heart and soul into this.


----------



## japple

PoppieWellie said:


> ditto to that! seems to me Rob really puts his heart and soul into this.


You guys are so right! I have had some long talks with Rob about his product and he might be the most meticulous designer I have ever met. I would never have switched from the bows I was shooting to a brand new company unless I totally believed it was going to be an absolute superior product! I believe pictures should be coming today or tomorrow


----------



## jcrain2

*Maitland USA Bows!!!!*

Great! can't wait for those pics. I too have talked to Rob, and he definitely has put everything into this and I believe all of his hard work, time, money, belief, and guts will pay off for him. I can't wait to get these going in Southern Illinois, I already have several guys very anxious to see the product. I also can't wait to get the first turkey kill this spring here in So IL with my new Maitland USA Bow! Can't Wait!!


----------



## wirenut583

*Pics?*

I am very excited to hear pics coming SOON, seems like we have been discussing this forever even tho it has been but a couple of months. Bring it, Rob


----------



## VanRijn

camo???


----------



## maitland

Finished bows posted on new thread.


----------



## mdewitt71

Speeds ?????
Prices ????


----------



## bilongo

*Great looking bow*

Great new bow technology here for the avid archer. The new archer is out, 2 thumbs up for Maitland bows. :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :darkbeer:


----------



## motownsniper

those limbs look identical to the limbs on my bowtech guardian...


----------

